# Wer fährt Steppenwolf



## CC-Chris (31. August 2007)

Hi ich wollte einfach mal wissen wer hier
im Forum alles Steppenwolf fährt
(Bilder Erwünscht)


----------



## seinup (31. August 2007)

Such mal im Forum, fast jedes Modell ist vertreten von irgend einem gefahren und du wirst schneller fündig. Such mal nur im Titel, dann kommst du sehr schnell zu Ergebnissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (31. August 2007)

Bin schon einige von den Schrottmühlen gefahren. Bilder gibt es in meinem Album...


----------



## Dentabiker (31. August 2007)

guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236385


----------



## BikinPie (31. August 2007)

Bin auch ein Steppenwolf Fahrer. 

Bilder des Bike im zarten grün eines frischen Kuhfladens gibts im Fotoalbum ...... 

Gruß 

Sebastian


----------



## JensXTR (2. September 2007)

Hallo,

bin auch Steppenwolf-Fahrer seit fast 10 Jahren, erst ei Taiga und seit 3 Jahren auch nich ein Tundra. Das Tndra ist zeitgemaäß mit einer kompletten 950 XTR-Gruppe aufgebaut und noch einigen Tune-Teilen...

Macht einfach rießig Spaß das Bike...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Verris (3. September 2007)

Dieses Rad ist seit 1999 in meinem Besitz. Es ist kein CC-Kunstwerk, aber komplett mit XT recht solide ausgestattet.


----------



## Verris (5. September 2007)

Der Rahmen ist heute gekommen und geht gleich mit dem alten Rad zum Händler. Aus Kostengründen werden erst einmal die alten Teile einfach umgebaut.

Ich habe den Rahmen bei eBay ersteigert. Der Verkäufer hat als Modelljahr 2006 genannt. Weiß jemand ob die Angabe richtig war?


----------



## GrauerWolf (6. September 2007)

Hi
bin auch seit 2006 begeisterter Tycoon CR Fahrer.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. September 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hat als Modelljahr 2006 genannt. Weiß jemand ob die Angabe richtig war?



Das Dekor auf meinem 2006er Tundra Hardtail sieht genauso aus, von daher könnte es schon passen. Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob die 2005er Rahmen auch so aussahen.


----------



## BikinPie (7. September 2007)

Jetzt muss doch auch mal ein Foto hier direkt reinstellen: 





Besondere Grüße in den Norden nach Oerlytown  sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus !  und eine Frage: 
Die Sattelklemme ist eine Hope ? Überlege ja auch einige wenige rote Akzente ans Rad zu bauen ....

Gruß 

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feld 05 (7. September 2007)

Bin auch ein Steppenwolf Fahrer aber ein sehr junger


Das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell da jetzt die alte shimano vierkolben bremse hinten dran ist und ich von XTR auf XT zurückrüste! Da ich mit Xt nicht zufrieden bin!


----------



## Echinopsis (8. September 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Besondere Grüße in den Norden nach Oerlytown  sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus !  und eine Frage:
> Die Sattelklemme ist eine Hope ? Überlege ja auch einige wenige rote Akzente ans Rad zu bauen ....
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Danke! Grüße zurück in den Süden. Die Klemme ist von Hope, zwar etwas schwerer aber optisch und funktionell über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Mal sehen, evtl. kommen rote Nokons dran, hab im Moment viel Zeit zum Schrauben während das Wadenbein so langsam wieder zusammenwächst  .

Grüße Tine


----------



## HelmutK (8. September 2007)

Schön, daß es auch mal für die Steppenwölfe einen Thread gibt. Ich hatte schon manchmal den Eindruck, als wenn wir eine aussterbende Spezies sind. Mein Tycoon SL (Modell 2006) ist das hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/238522/cat/11484

Gegenüber der Serienausstattung habe ich Gabel und Dämpfer von meinem Händler gegen Magura Ronin/Hugin ausstauschen lassen und für den persönlichen Komfort (noch nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen) Syntace Schraubgriffe und einen Specialized Alias montiert.


----------



## Highlander1972 (11. September 2007)

Und hier mein Wolf.

Bin SUPER zufrieden damit !!!!

Fährt sich einfach klasse !!


----------



## Dentabiker (11. September 2007)

zwei auf einen streich.
 meins habe ich sozusagen von der stange gekauft,
das meiner frau selbst aufgebaut.




gruß dentabiker


----------



## 4element (13. September 2007)

was gibts da eigentlich neues 2008?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (13. September 2007)

Mein Händler fuhr welche, verkaufte sie natürlich auch....bis ihm 3 Rahmen im Trail brachen (ihm selbst!) 

Seitdem ist er auf Steppenwolf nicht gut zu sprechen und hofft jeden Tag, dass keiner seiner Kunden mit einem gebrochenen Rahmen auftaucht.


----------



## GrauerWolf (14. September 2007)

@--hobo--
wenn der Händler mit Steppenwolf so unzufrieden ist gibts da eventuell günstigeTeile. 
Prinzip "alles muss raus"
Wie und wo ist den der Händler zu finden?


----------



## Dentabiker (14. September 2007)

GrauerWolf schrieb:


> @--hobo--
> wenn der Händler mit Steppenwolf so unzufrieden ist gibts da eventuell günstigeTeile.
> Prinzip "alles muss raus"
> Wie und wo ist den der Händler zu finden?


da hake ich mich unter.
wer ist der händler?
schick einfach ne pm an mich --hobo--

gruß dentabiker


----------



## GrauerWolf (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ihr Steppenwölfe,

zur Info der Katalog 2008 liegt im Internet zum laden bereit.


http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/steppenwolf/

gruß GrauerWolf


----------



## Glocke (4. Oktober 2007)

der Dad von meinem Kumpel hatte bis vorgestern ein Steppenwolf, jetzt hat er einen gebrochenen Steppenwolf. ;-( 

genaueres wie und was weiß ich noch nicht. Vielleicht kann ich mal paar Bilder machen und hochladen.


----------



## der [email protected] (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit diesem Sommer auch glücklicher Steppenwolf-Fahrer. Anfangs dacht ich mir immer, ist ja nur ein Steppenwolf. Aber als ich es dann gefahren bin...... Super Bike. Würde es jedem emfehlen. Und 1450g für einen Alurahmen in 48cm Rahmenhöhe.....


----------



## mightyEx (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja hier ist noch ein Wolfrider - Bilder sind schon länger im Album eingeklebt. Bin an sich auch recht zufrieden.


----------



## dwe60 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich gehöre auch dazu - habe ein Timber


----------



## radastir (21. Dezember 2007)

Passend zur momentanen Wetterlage: Tundra FS


----------



## Ommlinio (4. Januar 2008)

Salut ihr Wölfe,

mein erstes Tundra habe ich 1999 gekauft. Selbiges wie "JensXTR" zu Beginn des Thread schon gezeigt hat. 

2004 habe ich jedoch einen Riss am Unterrohr feststellen müssen.
Also gleich mal mit Steppenwolf tel. wie kulant sie in solch einem Fall seien?

Und siehe da: für einen neuen Tundra gibt´s 40% Rabatt.  

Also gleich mal den ´05er Tundra bestellt und das Rad komplett mit neuen Parts auf Shimano XT Basis aufgebaut.

Tja, das Bike war kein halbes Jahr alt, da hat´s mich auf dem Teil so böß gebeutelt, dass ich sogar im Krankenhaus lag.  

Grund: ein kapitaler Rahmenbruch an Ober und Unterrohr! Und der Bruch war der Grund des Sturzes, nicht der Sturz an sich! Mir ist das Bike bei voller Fahrt in 2 Teile gebrochen.  HORROR eines jeden von uns!

Zum Glück waren meine Kumpels mit dabei, die mich gleich 1. Hilfe technisch versorgt haben und diesen Vorfall bezeugen konnten.

Ich hab diese Story Steppenwolf erzählt! Die redeten nun von einem Montagsbike und es täte ihnen sehr leid. Ok, kann ich noch halbwegs verstehen.
Entschädigung: Wieder ein neues Tundra -> diesesmal zu 100% von Steppenwolf finanziert! (Garantie) (Sollte aber jede Bikefirma machen)
Dieses Bike fahre ich immer noch, allerdings mit einem mulmigen Gefühl im Bauch.
Steppenwolf ist schön, aber kaufen würd ich nie wieder eins. 

Qualität = mangelhaft. 

Leider wurde dies von anderen Mitgliedern hier auch schon bestätigt!

In diesem Sinne, have a nice ride Ommlinio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (4. Januar 2008)

Ommlinio schrieb:


> Salut ihr Wölfe,
> 
> mein erstes Tundra habe ich 1999 gekauft. Selbiges wie "JensXTR" zu Beginn des Thread schon gezeigt hat.
> 
> ...



Wer ist Dein Sponsor? In jeden Thread, der was mit Steppenwolf zu tuhen hat, postest Du Deine "Horrorerfahrung". Macht aber nix!!! 1 schlechte Meinung/ Erfahrung kann 100 gute nicht aufwiegen!!!


----------



## der [email protected] (4. Januar 2008)

Als Ergänzung zu meinem Kommentar : Entschuldige!!! Ich habe soeben erst entdeckt, dass Du ja erst seid 2 Tagen Mitglied hier bist.....sorry


----------



## Ommlinio (5. Januar 2008)

> Wer ist Dein Sponsor? In jeden Thread, der was mit Steppenwolf zu tuhen hat, postest Du Deine "Horrorerfahrung". Macht aber nix!!! 1 schlechte Meinung/ Erfahrung kann 100 gute nicht aufwiegen!!!



Lieber [email protected],

siehst du, ich habe hier in 2 threads meine negative Erfahrung zu Steppenwolf geschrieben. Wieso fühlst du dich eigentlich gleich pers. angegriffen? 
Steppenwolf baut ja durch aus schöne Fahrräder, selbst wenn der Bikegeschmack eines jeden eigene Sache ist, aber ich hatte eben mit der Qualität negative Erfahrung gemacht.
Klar, ich bin einer von vielleicht 100, aber gerade dann sollte dir Kritik kein Anlass geben, so zu reagieren. 
Übrigens, wenn du mal die threads genauer lesen würdest, könntest du feststellen, das mein Beispiel doch kein Einzelfall ist. Aber das ist ja auch egal, denn jeder findet sein Bike wohl am schönsten. 
Ach, als Neuling und "Dummerchen" abgestempelt zu werden ist sehr schwach von dir! 
In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß noch beim biken....

Ommlinio


----------



## CC-Chris (5. Januar 2008)

hi ich suche schnell ein tundra rahmen!! 
weil mein tycon kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## der [email protected] (6. Januar 2008)

Ommlinio schrieb:


> Lieber [email protected],
> 
> siehst du, ich habe hier in 2 threads meine negative Erfahrung zu Steppenwolf geschrieben. Wieso fühlst du dich eigentlich gleich pers. angegriffen?
> Steppenwolf baut ja durch aus schöne Fahrräder, selbst wenn der Bikegeschmack eines jeden eigene Sache ist, aber ich hatte eben mit der Qualität negative Erfahrung gemacht.
> ...




Ich wollte Dich nicht als "Dummchen" hinstellen! !! Falls das so rüber gekommen ist, möchte ich dafür in aller Form entschuldigen!!! Ist auch alles Geschmacks und ansichtssache!!! Wenn Du mit dem Bike/ der Marke schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, verstehe ich das!!! Also, nichts für ungut.


----------



## Ommlinio (6. Januar 2008)

Alles Prima! 

Seh ich genau so! Viel Spaß noch beim biken!


----------



## svajn (7. Januar 2008)

Bin zufriedener Besitzer 2er Steppenwölfe ... erst im Dezember weitere pannenfreie 2000 Urlaubskilometer auf meinen Rennhobel gefahren. 
Seit letztem Jahr dann auch das Ex-Mounti vom "Radhändler meines Vertrauens" günstig erworben und auch damit sehr zufrieden... hoffe ich bleibe von Rahmenbrüchen verschont


----------



## Verris (8. Januar 2008)

@ CC-Chris: Ich habe noch einen 99er Tundra-Rahmen in Sid-blau/melon gelb. Ein Bild ist auf Seite eins zu sehen. Der Rahmen hat nur minimalste Spuren von den Bowdenzügen. Ich habe ihn nur wegen meinem Rücken ausgetauscht. Die Laufleistung dürfte trotz seines Baujahres nur bei ca. 1000 km liegen, keine Stürze und nur Feld, Wald und Wiese in der norddeutschen Tiefebene. Mit zum Rahmen gehören Sattelstütze+Klemme und Lenker+Vorbau. Eigentumsnachweis ist vorhanden.

Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken. Mache auch gerne Detailbilder vom Rahmen.


----------



## Boondog (8. Januar 2008)

So hier mal mein bisher 3tes Steppenwolf, ein Tundra FS.





und hier meine beiden Ex-Wölfe ein Tundra und ein Prisma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (9. Januar 2008)

@Boondog

Nette Sammlung!


----------



## 321Stefan (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo aus München

Auch wir (meine Frau und ich) fahren seit 06 ein CR und ein FR.
CR mit Fox Gabel, DT Swiss Laufräder, XT usw.
Das FR mit Rock Shoxs und Mavic Felgen, XT usw.
Bis auf Bremsprobleme mit Louise Fr (Bremsbeläge haben gerubbelt - durch Trickstuff ausgetauscht, und alles gut)

Mit den Bikes keine Probleme, fahren jeden Tag auch im Winter.
Sind halt nichts für Bikepark oder so, aber für Touren super.

Bin Hobbyschrauber und habe einen größeren Fuhrpark (Scott Nitrous, Specialized Enduro 08, Arrow SD).

Schönen Abend noch wünscht Stefan


----------



## Luhmann (17. März 2008)

Fahre seit drei oder vier Jahren ein Tundra. Ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem Rad gehabt. In matt olive sieht´s (achtung geschmackssache) schon gut aus. Wirkt allerdings immer dreckig -  ist auch immer dreckig  
Überlege jetzt, ob ich mir die Fully-Version kaufen soll und die Teile tausche. 
Mein Händler hat immer große Stücke auf die Jungs und die Räder von Steppenwolf gehalten. 
Verfügt jemand über Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen?
Gruß Luhmann


----------



## 321Stefan (17. März 2008)

Hallo, 

Also zu Tycoon CR und FR kann ich nur gutes melden. Den FR gibts ja leider nicht mehr, aber der CR ist auch super. 
Man kann auch auf ein 07 Ausstellungsstück spekulieren, dann könntest Du Dein HT zusammenlassen. Bei einem Guten Angebot sind schon mal 40% drin. Da rentiert sich das Umbauen nicht mehr, und man hat auch noch ein Schlechtwetterbike.
Und geändert hat sich am Rahmen ja schon Jahrelang nichts mehr.

Gebraucht eher nicht kaufen, ich denke die Rahmen werden auch oft überfordert, auch Alu verzeiht keine Sünden. Denke die Rahmenbrüche kommen vieleicht eher daher.
Habe gerade einen Downhiller von Sco...?? in der Werkstatt, ist auch der Rahmen gebrochen!!!! und der hat mit Sicherheit die doppelte Steifigkeit von einem Steppenwolf. Aber im Bikepark kann man alle Grenzen sprengen.

Denke als gemäßigtes All Mountain gut zu empfehlen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Luhmann (17. März 2008)

@ 321Stefan
danke für die Info. Werde mich mal beim Steppenwolfhändler meines Vertrauens umschauen. 
Zum Thema Rahmenbruch hat mein alter Händler immer gesagt, daß die Fahrer, die ihre Räder  ständig in der Werkstatt haben, nicht angemessen fahren können oder wollen. Will ich allerdings nicht verallgemeinern, bevor ein Aufschrei durch die Gemeinde geht.
Is halt ein Thema für sich.
Gruß Luhmann


----------



## subdiver (17. März 2008)

Beim Tundra FS hat es vor ein paar Jahren Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gegeben, der auch öfter gebrochen ist.
Mittlerweile soll dieses Problem behoben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (31. März 2008)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem ausgereiften Fully.

heute durfte ich ein Tycoon CR Pro Probe fahren und war begeistert. Selbst steilste rampen waren kein Problem.

Ein schÃ¶ner Rahmen und eine sehr gute Ausstattung. (2599â¬)

Als Alternative habe ich das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp.

Ein toller sehr steifer Rahmen, Ausstattungstechnisch kommt es aber mit dem Wolf nicht mit. 2.199â¬-2.699â¬ .

FÃ¼r das Speci spricht auf jeden fall der steife Rahmen, fÃ¼r den Wolf das Gesamtpaket.

Das Testbike hatte nen 48cm Rahmen, auf jeden fall eine Nummer zu klein, trotzdem habe ich mich schon gut gefÃ¼hlt.
Meine Frage dazu, kommt der Steppenwolf Tycoon CR in 53cm mit einem 105kg/196cm Typen klar? 

GruÃ
M.


----------



## 321Stefan (1. April 2008)

Hallo

Natürlich klappt das mit Deinen Maßen und Gewicht.
Was nicht geht ist Bikepark und größere Sprünge, dafür ist das Steppi nicht gebaut.

Ich fahre ein CR und ein FR in 48er, bin 185cm groß und 100kg. Absolut keine Probleme. Nutze die beiden auf Touren und gemäßigten Singletrails.
Für´s Grobe hab ich dann noch ein Scott Nitous und ein Speci Enduro.
Das Steppi würde ich den Spezi vorziehen. Läuft einfach super harmonisch, nur auf eine absenkbare Gabel solltest Du achten, denn das Steppi steigt recht leicht an steilen Rampen. Auch ein VRO von Syntance mit dem Vector Lenker paßt super zum Bike und man kann ihn gleich dazu ordern. Dadurch wird das Bike zum (fast) Alleskönner.

Viel Spaß beim Bikekauf wünscht Stefan


----------



## Mountain77 (1. April 2008)

Hi Stefan,

Danke für deine Angaben.  Die Version mit der ich plane hat eine Fox 32 Talas RLC verbaut (140/120/100mm), den VRO-Vorbau habe ich schon an meinem aktuellen Bike verbaut.
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich statt der Avid Juicy 7 die Magura Loise FR 180/180 ordere. Ich bin einfach Gewohnheitstier und habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Magura.

Gruß M.


----------



## Mountain77 (1. April 2008)

...noch eine Frage, wie lange gibt Steppenwolf auf seine Fully Rahmen Garantie? 
Die Internet-Seite und das Prospekt geben leider nicht viel her.


----------



## 321Stefan (2. April 2008)

Hallo

Ein CR Pro also, sind 2 Jahre Garantie, aber Steppenwolf ist normal sehr kulant, kommt aber auf Deinen Händler drauf an, was der für Dich macht.

Ich würde die Avid drauf lassen, mit Magura gibts immer wieder Probleme mit den Bremsbelägen (rubbeln, verglasen, fading) mit Trickstuff ist dann alles wieder gut. Sind aber dann auch 50 Euro für vorne und hinten.
Druckpunkt läßt sich bei beinen einstellen. Nur die Bremsscheiben solltest Du auf jeden Fall auf die größte Möglichkeit umbauen. 160 hinten ist auf jeden Fall zu wenig für Dein Gewicht, da kiegst Du große Probleme sonst, auf jeder längeren Abfahrt.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Saubaer25 (2. April 2008)

Hallo!
Ich fahre jetzt seit Feb.2005 ein Timber und mÃ¶chte mir ein Taiga FS Race mit Fox F32 100 RLC,Fox RP23 DÃ¤mpfer und Blau/Silber Lackierung kaufen.
Macht knappe 2300â¬.
Habe mit dem Timber keine Probleme.Wenn man aber hier liest das es Probleme mit den Rahmen von Steppenwolf gibt kommt man doch ein wenig ins grÃ¼beln ob man 2300â¬ fÃ¼r ein Steppenwolf ausgibt.
Sind diese RahmenbrÃ¼che eigentlich nur bei bestimmten Rahmen (z.B.Tundra FS) aufgetreten oder ist die gesamte Palette der Rahmen betroffen?
Sind die BrÃ¼che nur bei bestimmten Baujahren/Chargen aufgetreten?

Bin jetzt sehr unsicher ob ich ein Steppenwolf kaufen soll!?Bin ja bisher sehr zufrieden mit meinem Timber.
Vielleicht ist meine "Panik" ja auch unberechtigt? Hat Steppenwolf denn Nachgebessert oder liegt es an der Fahrweise das die Rahmen brechen?

GruÃ,
Andreas


----------



## Mountain77 (2. April 2008)

Hi,

ich denke auch Ã¼ber die angegebenen RahmenbrÃ¼che nach. Da aber Angaben fehlen, wie viele Rahmen im VerhÃ¤ltnis zur produzierten Menge gebrochen sind, kann man von diesen bekannten BrÃ¼chen keine RÃ¼ckschlÃ¼sse Ã¼ber die QualitÃ¤t ziehen.

Auch Marken wie Rotwild und Scott haben immer wieder Probleme...

Im Moment gefÃ¤llt mir einfach die eigenstÃ¤ndige Optik und die sehr gute Ausstattung... wenn es auch seinen Preis hat. Das Tycoon CR Pro ist und bleibt z.Z. mein Favorit, auch wenn ich bei 2600â¬ ganz schÃ¶n schlucken muss...

Ich hoffe einfach, dass ich mit diesem Bike ein paar Jahre SpaÃ haben werde und das es nicht so ein Reinfall ist, wie am Anfang mein erstes Fully.

GruÃ M.


----------



## der [email protected] (3. April 2008)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein CR Pro also, sind 2 Jahre Garantie, aber Steppenwolf ist normal sehr kulant, kommt aber auf Deinen Händler drauf an, was der für Dich macht.
> 
> ...



Wie ich lese, hast Du die Bike mit dem Bremsentest studiert..... Trotzdem ist Magura meiner Meinung nach die bessere Bremse. Hatte auf meinem Tundra eine Ultimat... Habe sie sofort runter geschmissen. Aber die Beeinflussung durch MAG´s ist halt doch sehr groß....


----------



## 321Stefan (3. April 2008)

Hallo,

dafür brauche ich allerdings keine Zeitung um meine eigene Meinung zu haben.
Hab zurzeit im eigenen Fuhrpark 3x Magura Louise die alle zum verglasen neigen (Bremsrubbeln in leichter Bremskraft), das ist seit jahren ein Magura-Problem, darum schreibe ich ja : mit Trickstuff RST Belägen ist das alles erledigt.

Das Problem haben auch viele meiner Freunde. Die Bremse ansich ist toll, aber last auch andere Götter neben Magura zu.
Zur 07er Louise muß ich Dir als Fachmann ja nichts sagen, oder warum ändert Magura nach einem Jahr so viel an der Bremse?


----------



## mello70 (4. April 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Passend zur momentanen Wetterlage: Tundra FS



... fahre auch Tundra FS dein rot gefällt mir sehr gut, habe ein schwarzes. Das von dem Boondog in weiß gebürstet sieht auch cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saubaer25 (16. April 2008)

Hallo!
Fährt hier einer ein Taiga FS? Ich habe mir eins beim Händler bestellt.Taiga FS Race mit Fox 32 F100 RLC Gabel und Fox 23 Dämpfer.
Habe z.Z.ein Timber und will halt auf ein Fully umsteigen.Da ich mit dem Timber sehr gut zurechtgekommen bin und die Rahmengeometrie des Taiga FS in etwa gleich ist habe ich mich halt für das Taiga FS entschieden.
Könnte jemand der ein Taiga FS fährt mal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben? Das währe sehr nett!!!    

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## *Thunder (27. April 2008)

Ich fahr nen Tundra FS und bin super zu frieden.
Ich liebe die Geometrie und nehm das Rad so hart ran wie ich möchte, nehme also keine Rücksicht auf den Rahmen und das ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. April 2008)

Hi auch!

Plane auch damit mir einen Taiga FS Rahmen zu holen  
Weiß jemand wie gut die verbauten Lager im Hinterbau auf lange Sicht gesehen sind? (werden ja wohl die gleichen wie Tundra FS, Tycoon Sl, etc. sein?!)
Und hat vielleicht einer ne Info, wie teuer ein Taiga FS Hinterbau als Ersatzteil ist? (Spiele ein wenig mit dem Gedanken blauer Hauptrahmen + weißer Hinterbau    )

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Tundra HT (22. Mai 2008)

Boahh,
noch ein Steppi Thread, da muß ich doch dabei sein!

Tundra No1 Bj 05 Gewicht: mittlerweile (seit 20.05.08) 9,67kg






[/URL][/IMG]
Tundra No2 Bj 04 Gewicht: 10,62kg





[/URL][/IMG]
Beide Frames sind heile! Tundra No1 hat mittlerweile über 10000 km auf dem Buckel bin immer noch sauglücklich mit dem Rahmen. Super Geometrie.
Gruß an alle anderen Wölfe!


----------



## nashequilibrium (31. Mai 2008)

Sodelle, dann will ich auchmal......

Tundra FS, komplett XTR, Sonderedition, "Schneappchen"   Nach einigen Tuneups wird aus dem Welpen sicher noch ein richtiger Lupus.    Mit 203 er und 180 er Bremsscheibe mal angefangen.  Die Seniorengabel kann sich auch schonmal auf's Altenheim für Komponenten vorbereiten.  
Weiterhin werden die "Kinderschlappen" per Extremmounting von ihrem jämmerlichen Dasein erlöst und dem RacingRalph im Doppelpack weichen.  So, damit das mal klar ist. Habe fertig.

Guggst du.


----------



## Tundra HT (31. Mai 2008)

@nashequilibrium

Das ist nach dem Dekor und der Lackierung her ein 2003er Tundra FS,
viel Spaß damit!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Boondog (13. Juni 2008)

So hier mein neues Tundra....


----------



## mello70 (15. Juni 2008)

... affengeiles Bike. Was für Naben fahrst Du aktuell?


----------



## flowbike (27. August 2008)

Hier mal meins (weitere Fotos im Fotoalbum)
Steppenwolf Tycoon Cr 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (31. August 2008)

Mein Tycoon CR.
Vor ein paar Tagen als Gebrauchtbike gekauft.
Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Sattestütze werden noch geändert.


----------



## Luhmann (12. September 2008)

Hat schon jemand die neuen Steppenwolf-Modelle für 2009 gesehen? Ich kenne nur die Zeichnungen aus den einschlägigen Zeitschriften. Einige Rahmen sollen ja jetzt in Hydroforming-Verfahren hergestellt werden. Gibt es irgendwelche Bilder von der Messe?
Wollte keinen Thread dafür aufmachen.
Gruß Luhmann


----------



## kogafreund (13. September 2008)

Bitteschön, anbei mal einige Fotos der Eurobike.
Ich habe auch schon den neuen Katalog.
Mit Steppenwolf scheint es steil bergauf zu gehen:
Einige neue Modelle, mehr Detailauswahl, und endlich sind diese unsäglichen Truvativ-Kurbeln verschwunden... .
Auch im Bereich Rennrad greift man an:
Es gibt jetzt 4 Modelle, die sich sehen lassen können.
Besonders gut gefällt mir das neue grün. 
Ich vermute, die Saison 2009 wird für Steppenwolf ein großer Erfolg.


----------



## flowbike (13. September 2008)

kogafreund schrieb:


> Bitteschön, anbei mal einige Fotos der Eurobike.
> Ich habe auch schon den neuen Katalog.
> Mit Steppenwolf scheint es steil bergauf zu gehen:
> Einige neue Modelle, mehr Detailauswahl, und endlich sind diese unsäglichen Truvativ-Kurbeln verschwunden... .
> ...


Danke für die Bilder  Ich kann diesem hydrozeuchs ja nix abgewinnen.
Ich fande die Steppenwolfs auch dewegen immer schön. weil sie eben "klassisch" aussehen. Was mich auch ein wenig wundert: Auf den Fotos sind nur Hardtails mit den neuen Rohren zu sehen.
Was bisher Steppenwolf total verpasst hat: Den Trend zu mehr Federweg, was für mich mit ein Grund war zu Fusion zu wechseln. Haben die da jetzt was im Programm? Früher gab es ja schon mal Modelle für DH und Enduro, welche Sie dann eingestellt haben.


----------



## Luhmann (13. September 2008)

@kogafreund
Danke für die Bilder.
Hoffentlich hält Steppenwolf das noch akzeptable Preisniveau und bietet weiterhin Rahmen und nicht nur Komplettbikes an. 

@flowbike
mit dem "klassisch" hast du schon recht. 
Gruß Luhmann


----------



## Jägermeister85 (13. September 2008)

kogafreund schrieb:


> Bitteschön, anbei mal einige Fotos der Eurobike.
> *Ich habe auch schon den neuen Katalog*.
> Mit Steppenwolf scheint es steil bergauf zu gehen:
> Einige neue Modelle, mehr Detailauswahl, und endlich sind diese unsäglichen Truvativ-Kurbeln verschwunden... .
> ...



Hey endlich mal pics von den Wölfen 
Hast du im neuen Katalog zufällig was gesehen, ob sich am Tycoon XR im vergleich zu diesem Jahr was ändert??? Wollte mir diesen Herbst nämlich noch den Rahmen gönnen, es sei denn der 2009er ist wesentlich anders 

Dem neuen Tundra HT kann ich irgendwie nix abgewinnen. Mag das gebogene Oberrohr noch praktisch sein, so finde ich das gebogeneUnterrohr nur unnötig und hässlich :kotz:
Bei Fullys macht das vielleicht sinn um den schwerpunkt des Dämpfers abzusenken aber am HT?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (16. September 2008)

flowbike schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder  Ich kann diesem hydrozeuchs ja nix abgewinnen.
> Ich fande die Steppenwolfs auch dewegen immer schön. weil sie eben "klassisch" aussehen. Was mich auch ein wenig wundert: Auf den Fotos sind nur Hardtails mit den neuen Rohren zu sehen.
> Was bisher Steppenwolf total verpasst hat: Den Trend zu mehr Federweg, was für mich mit ein Grund war zu Fusion zu wechseln. Haben die da jetzt was im Programm? Früher gab es ja schon mal Modelle für DH und Enduro, welche Sie dann eingestellt haben.


 
Ich war letzte woche beim händler, hab gehofft ein neues tycoon cr ist vorgestellt worden. Kommt aber wohl erst für 2010. Dafür kommen neue Tundra FS raus, mit 100 und mit  !! 120 !! mm Federweg, vorne wie hinten! Hab meine Pläne mit dem Tycoon auf 2010 verschoben und werde mir das 120er Tundra anschaffen, muss ein absolut geiles Gerät sein !!! Fahr viel Marathon und wohl nächstes Jahr auch die Transalp, dafür isses genau richtig!!


----------



## SteppenwolfAUT (18. September 2008)

Nachdem ich hier fast alle Modelle außer meinem gefunden habe, poste ich auch mal:

Tycoon CA, Modelljahr 1999/2000. Hab für das Ding damals neben der Schule ein Jahr lang bei MacDonald's Burger verkauft, aber jeder verdammte Big Mac war es wert  Ist für mich noch immer einer der schönsten Bikerahmen, den es gab/gibt. Hab das Bike glaub ich schon dreimal komplett umgebaut, zuerst als Freerider bestellt (15 Kilo mit Slugger Lenker, DX Pedalen, Judy 100 und Louisen der ersten Generation), dann mal ein Rahmenbruch (hat mich vermutlich auf einen Stein geschmissen, Rahmen in zwei Teile gebrochen, aber gratis Austauschrahmen bekommen!) und auf XC umgebaut. Letztes Update voriges Jahr mit kompletter XT Gruppe 2007 und einer 2001er SID SL. Ausserdem hab ich damals noch die letzte Generation der Magnesium V-Brakes von Avid ergattert, Techlite Alubremshebel (98 Gramm das Paar) und JA, DAS SIND DIE ERSTEN CROSSMAX UST AUS DEM JAHR 2000... ist quasi ein Retrobike. Summa Summarum wiegt das Ding aktuell genau 11 Kilogramm, dabei hab ich noch eine fette Ritchey Comp Alusattelstütze und könnte sicher noch anderweitig einen halben Kilo einsparen. Nicht schlecht für den alten Herren (ich meine das Bike!). Bräuchte nur mal neue Rahmenaufkleber.

Grüße aus Österreich!


----------



## Steppy1974 (22. September 2008)




----------



## Steppy1974 (22. September 2008)

Luhmann schrieb:


> @kogafreund
> Danke für die Bilder.
> Hoffentlich hält Steppenwolf das noch akzeptable Preisniveau und bietet weiterhin Rahmen und nicht nur Komplettbikes an.
> 
> ...





Steppy1974 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 147164



Hallo, habe auch den neuen Katalog 2009. Ein Bekannter hat ihn mir mitgebracht von der Messe. Die Preise sind relativ gleich geblieben!
Rahmen gibt es weiter hin. Das Tycoon XC ist nicht mehr im Katalog. 
MFG Steppy


----------



## McMorn (24. September 2008)

Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und konnte auch in den Katalog gucken. Die Räder haben sich alle 2009 extrem verändert. Nur das Taiga FS ist gleich geblieben, gerades Oberrohr und nichts geschwungenes.

Leider wollte mir mein Händler den Katalog nicht geben. *Hat jemand von Euch ein Bild des neuen Tundra FS 100 & 120? *
Das werde ich mir fast sicher Anfang des Jahres holen. Hoffe die kommen nach mit der Produktion. Es sieht im Katalog echt super aus... Ein wenig wie das neue Roscoe von GF... 

Eine Frage an die Fully Steppenwolffahrer hier: Ich habe mir diesen Sommer ein Taige Elite gekauft und noch etwas rumgebastelt. Größere Bremsscheiben etc. Da ich über 190 und 110kg schwer bin, gab es kein passendes Tundra. Meiner Frau habe ich dann ein Tundra in gleicher Austattung gekauft. Wir sind echt viel gefahren. Ich hätte aber auch gerne noch ein Fully für uns beide. Bei meiner Frau ist das einfach, ich bin aber unsicher. 
Optisch ist das neue Tundra FS Top, aber kann ich das mit meinem Gewicht fahren? *Hat jemand die Oberrohrlänge vom größten Tundra FS 120 im Katalog zur Hand?* Mein Taiga HT hat 640, die alten Fullys hatten alle 615 und ich habe das bei einer Probefahrt mit dem alten Tycoon SL sehr gut gemerkt im Rücken. Ich fahre halt in Ermangelung eines großen Tundras inzwischen ähnlich gestreckt auf meinem Taiga.

Wäre toll, wenn wer helfen kann... Alternativ gibt es halt glaube ich Fully von Liteville oder das neue Roscoe die 635 Oberrohr haben... Gerade das Roscoe ist natuerlich echt geil aber sau teuer.
Danke
Dennis


----------



## Highlander1972 (24. September 2008)

McMorn schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und konnte auch in den Katalog gucken. Die Räder haben sich alle 2009 extrem verändert. Nur das Taiga FS ist gleich geblieben, gerades Oberrohr und nichts geschwungenes.
> 
> Leider wollte mir mein Händler den Katalog nicht geben. *Hat jemand von Euch ein Bild des neuen Tundra FS 100 & 120? *
> Das werde ich mir fast sicher Anfang des Jahres holen. Hoffe die kommen nach mit der Produktion. Es sieht im Katalog echt super aus... Ein wenig wie das neue Roscoe von GF...
> ...




Schau mal hier:
http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/st...ikes&subsection=Fullsuspension&articleGet=659

Dort kannst Du auch nen Katalog downloaden.

Gruß


----------



## McMorn (24. September 2008)

Da gibt es aber nur den alten 2008er und nicht den 2009er Katalog.


----------



## Steppy1974 (24. September 2008)

McMorn schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und konnte auch in den Katalog gucken. Die Räder haben sich alle 2009 extrem verändert. Nur das Taiga FS ist gleich geblieben, gerades Oberrohr und nichts geschwungenes.
> 
> Leider wollte mir mein Händler den Katalog nicht geben. *Hat jemand von Euch ein Bild des neuen Tundra FS 100 & 120? *
> Das werde ich mir fast sicher Anfang des Jahres holen. Hoffe die kommen nach mit der Produktion. Es sieht im Katalog echt super aus... Ein wenig wie das neue Roscoe von GF...
> ...





Hallo McMorn!

Steppenwolf TundraFS120
Rahmenhöhe - 52
Sitzrohrlänge - 500
Oberrohrlänge - 615
Sitzrohrwinkel - 73,0
Steuerrohrwinkel - 69,7
Kettenstrebenlänge - 425
Steuerrohrlänge - 138
Durchmesser Sattelstütze - 31,6

Maße aus dem Steppenwolfkatalog

Ich hoff ich konnt Dir ein wenig helfen.

MFG Steppy


----------



## McMorn (24. September 2008)

Hi Steppy,

danke vielmals für die Daten und die Mühe alles abzutippen. Das 52er ist das größte Tundra FS, oder?

LG
McMorn


----------



## Steppy1974 (24. September 2008)

Hi McMorn
Ja das 52er ist der größte Rahmen

MFG Steppy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Oktober 2008)

Hola!

Kennt jemand die Schnittstellenmaße eines Steppenwolf Tycoon CR MY2006? Konkret bräuchte ich den Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs zwecks Anschaffung einer neuen Sattelstütze. Hab leider keine Möglichkeit, genau zu messen.

Merci bien.
Claus.


----------



## Steppy1974 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Bagatellschaden
Hab zwar den katalog 2006,steht aber nix drin vom Durchmesser der Sattelstütze.
Ich fahr zwar das 2008er Modell aber müßte den gleichen Durchmesser haben.
DM ist bei mir 31,6mm 

Gruß Steppy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Oktober 2008)

Steppy1974 schrieb:


> bei mir 31,6mm




Ja, die Kataloge sind ein bisserl arm an technischer Info. Und die Website auch.

Besten Dank Dir jedenfalls für die Info!

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## GrauerWolf (19. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, die Kataloge sind ein bisserl arm an technischer Info. Und die Website auch.
> 
> Besten Dank Dir jedenfalls für die Info!
> 
> ...



Hallo Bagatellschaden,

ich fahr das Tycoon CR 2006 und habe eine Sattelstütze mit Durchmesser 31,6 
(mit der Schieblehre gemessen)

Grüße 
GrauerWolf


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Oktober 2008)

GrauerWolf schrieb:


> Hallo Bagatellschaden,
> 
> ich fahr das Tycoon CR 2006 und habe eine Sattelstütze mit Durchmesser 31,6
> (mit der Schieblehre gemessen)
> ...



Merci! Nach gut eineinhalb Wochen habe ich auch die Bestätigung von Steppenwolf erhalten: 31,6 - that's right.

Claus.


----------



## Florian S. (31. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Florian S. (31. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ein tycoon cr


----------



## meik.t (23. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,seit gestern fahr ich auch ein steppenwolf t2,bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.fährt sonst noch einer so ein t2?was haltet ihr von dem bike und was ist der unterschied zum timber?über antworten würde ich mich freuen                                             mfg meik


----------



## Steppy1974 (2. Dezember 2008)

McMorn schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und konnte auch in den Katalog gucken. Die Räder haben sich alle 2009 extrem verändert. Nur das Taiga FS ist gleich geblieben, gerades Oberrohr und nichts geschwungenes.
> 
> Leider wollte mir mein Händler den Katalog nicht geben. *Hat jemand von Euch ein Bild des neuen Tundra FS 100 & 120? *
> Das werde ich mir fast sicher Anfang des Jahres holen. Hoffe die kommen nach mit der Produktion. Es sieht im Katalog echt super aus... Ein wenig wie das neue Roscoe von GF...
> ...




Hallo Mc Morn!

Du hast Bilder von den neuen Tundra`s 2009er gesucht?
Im neuen Workshop von Bike sind welche drin.
Habs mir heut im Shop gekauft.

  Gruß  Steppy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meik.t (4. Dezember 2008)

ist ja nicht viel los hier


----------



## GrauerWolf (4. Dezember 2008)

Sind alle mit dem Steppenwolf unterwegs.


----------



## Boondog (22. Dezember 2008)

Tach,

hier meins nochmal und das von meinem Mädel 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## borsti1983 (22. Dezember 2008)

meins


----------



## schnellerseller (23. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch wieder n CR....





Bin jetzt 3600km mit dem Teil gefahren und davon locker 2000km im lustigstem Gelände, wie Bikeparks,Gardasee usw....Schäden in der Zeit: Schaltung - hab ich dann gegen ne Roloff getauscht, sämtliche Lager wurden erneuert, Die blöden Schlaufen entfernt  , sonst nur Reifen und Schläuche...Fazit: überlasse ich euch....


----------



## könni__ (29. Dezember 2008)

Die neuen Wölfe sin online 
http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/steppenwolf/index.php?StoryID=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terencehill (3. Januar 2009)

hab mir grad die neuen wölfe angeschaut....und ganz ehrlich bin froh dass ich noch das alte tundra fs hab...die neuen sind naja so dass ich mir dann gleich ein tycoon kaufen würd....^^
aber sehn auch geil aus


----------



## kogafreund (3. Januar 2009)

Die neuen Modelle sind optisch erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Man muß allerdings auch sagen, daß die Bilder auf der website den Rädern nicht gerecht werden. 
Ich habe alle Modelle "live" auf der Eurobike sehen können:
Gefällt mir alles sehr gut - besonders die neuen Hardtails !


----------



## terencehill (3. Januar 2009)

ja also vom aussehen her sind die steppenwölfe immer toll.aber ich mein, also ich finds schade dass sie das tundra fs so ummodeliert haben...is ja jetzt wie das tycoon sl war^^


----------



## Malberg (13. Januar 2009)

Hi all,

bin derzeit auf der suche nach einem neuen Bike und habe nun das in die engere Wahl genommen : Taiga FS Race. Was meint ihr dazu ?

Hoffe der Link funzt, ist mein erster hier.

http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/st...ikes&subsection=Fullsuspension&articleGet=745

Gruss der Malberg


----------



## terencehill (13. Januar 2009)

Das Taiga FS ist aufjedenfall ein super Bike, vorallem da das Tundra FS mittlerweile eine ganz andere Rahmenform hat.
Du bekommst bei dem Taiga FS ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältniss und Qualität ist 1a.
Eine Möglichkeit dazu wäre auch das Vorjahres Tundra FS...ist leichter und ein bisschen sportlicher...
viele grüße


----------



## Centi (13. Januar 2009)

kogafreund schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle sind optisch erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Man muß allerdings auch sagen, daß die Bilder auf der website den Rädern nicht gerecht werden.
> Ich habe alle Modelle "live" auf der Eurobike sehen können:
> Gefällt mir alles sehr gut - besonders die neuen Hardtails !



Sorry, finde die Steppis normalerweise super, aber die Hardtails 2009 sehen doch aus wie Epple Damen-Räder.


----------



## Rake109 (14. Januar 2009)

Bin zur Zeit ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem Bike für meine Fruendin. Es soll etwas Federweg und aufrechte Position haben.
Da sind wir auf die neuen Tycoons gekommen. 
Leider konnte ich bis heute keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen Tycoon CR und XR(Ausstattungsbereinigt) an Geometrie und Rahmen feststellen. Könnt ihr helfen?


----------



## Steppy1974 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Rake109!
Das liegt viel am Rahmen.Das Tycoon CR ist konifiziert das XR nicht.Bei der schwarzen Wippe sind auch unterschiede. Beim 2009er Katalog sieht man das schlecht.
Ich war damals auf der Eurobike 2007 und hab mit den Leuten geredet weil ich erst auch kein unterschied gesehen hab .

Steppy


----------



## Sateless (14. Januar 2009)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem Bike für meine Fruendin. Es soll etwas Federweg und aufrechte Position haben.
> Da sind wir auf die neuen Tycoons gekommen.
> Leider konnte ich bis heute keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen Tycoon CR und XR(Ausstattungsbereinigt) an Geometrie und Rahmen feststellen. Könnt ihr helfen?




die ausstattungen machen da den größten unterschied, aber das cr ist etwas gestreckter und hat etwas weniger federweg als das xr. die unterschiede sind marginal, werden dann aber mit der ausstattung unterstrichen. das xr geht wohl etwas mehr richtung freeride, das cr etwas mehr in richtung touren/marathon.


----------



## 321Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Meine Frau fährt auch ein CR und ist seitdem total glücklich, der Rahmen eignet sich bestens auch für Frauen, durch den Knick ist die Überstandshöhe sehr niedrig.
CR ist einfach leichter und die Rohre sind konifiziert.
Ich fahre ein FR (gibts leider nicht mehr), ist ein verstärkter CR mit mehr Federweg hinten.
Eifach tolle Bikes.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi_g001 (14. Januar 2009)

Hab schon gedacht, hier fährt keiner ein Steppenwolf. Sind wohl nicht allzu häufig anzutreffen.
Ich fahr ein 2008er Tycoon XR, bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Alles bestens... 
Leider bin ich noch nicht dazugekommen gescheite Bilder zu machen.


----------



## könni__ (14. Januar 2009)

Der Unterschied CR XR ist das Gewicht Rahmenverarbeitung und Rahmenmaterial.
Bei den teuren Steppenwolfrahmen werden die Schweißnähte 2x geschweist. Das ergibt dann einen sehr weichen Übergang.


----------



## schnellerseller (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand die genaue Einbaulänge bei dem CR08 nennen? Auf was sollte oder muß ich noch achten!? Danke!


----------



## nashequilibrium (11. Februar 2009)

Hi @all,
mal was Neues vom Nash.
Also... wie versprochen... die "Reifen" sind von ihrem jämmerlichen Dasein erlöst...nach 1500km ein Paar Racing Ralph Evolution Snake Skin sind schon durch, neuer Sigma Funk, neuer Selle Italia GelFlow max, neue Storck Carbonhörnchen, neue XTR Klickis, neues XTR 2008 Schaltwerk, nagelneue NobbyNic Evolution SnakeSkin uuuuuuuund ... neue FOX Talas RLC 140!! Der Fox Float RP23 wird folgen.
also, dann isja aus dem Wölfchen ein richtiger Lupus geworden!


----------



## terencehill (11. Februar 2009)

ja geil...passt mit der fox noch alles von der geometrie her?
hab auch das 05er tundra und momentan noch nee manitou slate dran=(
auf wie viel kg kommt dein tundra?


----------



## nashequilibrium (12. Februar 2009)

passt Peeeeeeeeeerfekt!
Ich bin so froh, dass ich mich endlich von der Manitou Skareb Super 80TCP trennen konnte, zwar 'ne gute Gabel, aber zum einen was für Kinder  und zum anderen für die 203er Scheibe viel zu klein und instabil!
Und - durch die verstellbare Taslas (100 - 120 - 140) is es absolut komfortabel
Die Sitzposition wird grundlegend angenehmer, ohne "schwuchtlich" auszusehen.. Die Geometrie geht nun von normal Tourer/All Mountain bis hin zum leichten "Endurofeeling"..OHNE aufpassen zu müssen, dass die Geometrie zu stark leidet!. ABSOLUT TOP!! kann ich jedem empfehlen - wobei... isch han zusätzlich noch DAS Schnäppchen gemacht - Gabel zu einem Drittel des regulären Preises  - habe lange dafür suchen müssen und hätte auch das Doppelte gezahlt, was immer noch günstiger wäre LOL
Bin auf die ersten Singletrails und die diesjährig geplante Alpenüberquerung gespannt!! Gabel ist erst seit 1 Woche drin - und ich war 14 Tage krank und am Montag is der Weisheitszahn raus - deshalb geht's erstmal am WE ins Gelände - wenn der Schnee net mehr soooooooo viel is..
aber, Wetter is ja egal, Mountis sind ja keine glattrasierten Rennradfahrer... LÖL
Nash


----------



## svajn (12. Februar 2009)

pass aber auf wenn du dein Tundra zu sehr durchs grobe hämmerst dass dein Rahmen auch heile bleibt...meiner ist an der Aufhängung des Dämpfers gerissen (ohne endurofeeling und mit der Gabel für kinder  )!

btw. hab den Rahmen anstandlos ersetzt bekommen .

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so wirklich vorstellen dass die 140mm vorne mit den 80 am Heck harmonieren...dann lieber das tundra das lassen was es is..ein super Marathonfully und ne 100er fox dran wenns denn ne neue sein muss...

aber jedem wie erst für richtig hält 

Grüße

Sven


----------



## schnellerseller (12. Februar 2009)

....kann mich da nur anschließen, Gabel reinmachen und Probefahren...mir hatte man auch abgeraten zu ner Wotan im CR...jetzt würde ich sie aber mehr als ungern wieder rausmachen...


----------



## terencehill (12. Februar 2009)

gut also wenn man aus dem tundra mehr einen tourer machen will..keine schlechte wahl=)
bin grad am überlegen ob:
eine sid 09 entweder team oder world cup oder doch die fox 100 rl oder rlc.
bei beiden modellen hab ich das problem mit weiß.
hab das tundra fs team(blau/weiß) und bin mir eben nicht sicher ob dann eine weiße fox oder sid zu dem weiß vom tundra passt^^
naja soll eben optisch auch nicht wie hans jürgen aufm klo aussehen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nashequilibrium (12. Februar 2009)

svajn schrieb:


> pass aber auf wenn du dein Tundra zu sehr durchs grobe hämmerst dass dein Rahmen auch heile bleibt...meiner ist an der Aufhängung des Dämpfers gerissen (ohne endurofeeling und mit der Gabel für kinder  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm... Dein Rahmenbruch (nicht der einzige, man hört/liest/sieht viele solcher Brüche bei Steppenwolf... - ich kenne in meiner Mountigemeinschaft nur einen, dem der Rahmen mal gebrochen ist - auch nur, weil er lächerliche 25!!kg schwerer ist, als für seinen Rahmen eigentlich ausgelegt ist - und er es dennoch net lassen kann, sein Wölfchen zu prügeln, wie einen räudigen Hund. 

Zum RahmentauschAS ist ja wohl auch selbstverständlich
Zur Harmonie:
Hm... da die eingebaute Gabel 100-120-140 verstellbar ist, absolut kein Problem -  harmoniert prächtig 
ruppiger Downhill 140ger Weg - normales Gelände 120ger und geschmeidige Touren bleibt 100.... wo ist das Problem?

Und nun zum Dämpfer: der "Kinder Manitou 3 Way SPV" kommt natürlich auch noch wech und weicht einem Fox Float PR 23 --- damit wir die Abstimmung auch noch bissle besser hinbekommen.. wer Interesse hat - kann sich gerne bei mir melden. ;-)

Wobei - fairerweise muss ich ja Eines zugeben - Federwegstechnisch isses dann aber grenzwertig ausgereizt - ich habe im Bekanntenkreis einige Spezis (ich bin motivierter Laie..) und Händler - und alle sind auf dem Level, dass mehr als 140 nicht sein SOLLTEN! (Konjunktiv)
Natürlich kann man sich auch kaputttunen - aber ich habe lange nach einer gabel gesucht, die meinem Fahrstil zuträglich ist, aber dennoch die Seele des Bikes nicht verändert und welche auch die GEOMETRIE berücksichtigt!
Any way - ich bin nicht der Nabel der Welt.
LOL


----------



## nashequilibrium (12. Februar 2009)

terencehill schrieb:


> ja geil...passt mit der fox noch alles von der geometrie her?
> hab auch das 05er tundra und momentan noch nee manitou slate dran=(
> auf wie viel kg kommt dein tundra?



Ups... vergessen..
auf genau 13,2 kg. 
Ich meine - wer beim Mountainbike auf's Gewicht achtet sollte sich möglicherweise mal überlegen, was wichtiger is: 100,200g weniger auf Kosten der Fahrstabilität/ des Händlings
Ich meine, ich bin  lieber mit einem ausgewogenem Bike unterwegs, als mit einer Feder, die mich beim kleinsten Windstoss über die Wurzeln drischt. 
Ich habe auch noch ein Storck Scenario Carbon CD 1.0 Force (Ja, ich schäme mich - aber ich rasiere mir net die Beine...ehrlich.) und das wiegt unter 8 kg - aber is jedesmal ne Mörderumstellung. Man fühlt sich wie auf einer Daunenfeder...
Ich hab's mit meinen 85 kg gern ein wenig griffig..
Aber, ich wiederhole mich- ich bin nicht Rapa Nui.


----------



## terencehill (12. Februar 2009)

also ich hab zum ersten mal hier im internet von rahmenbrüchen gehört.....bei meinem bikehändler war noch keiner wegen einem bruch da xD
hmm die talas würd mich schon auch reizen...aber bissl aufs gewicht schauen is ja auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## nashequilibrium (12. Februar 2009)

terencehill schrieb:


> also ich hab zum ersten mal hier im internet von rahmenbrüchen gehört.....bei meinem bikehändler war noch keiner wegen einem bruch da xD
> hmm die talas würd mich schon auch reizen...aber bissl aufs gewicht schauen is ja auch nicht schlecht^^



Schon recht - manchmal kommt dem Gewicht ein großes Gewicht zu... 
Aber, ich kann ja eh nur für mich sprechen, respektive schreiben.
Aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht - leg' dir die 2007er Talas zu, mit etwas Glück kriegste die um die 380-450 Euronen  Und da is schomma GAR NICHTS verkehrt dran - ausser, dassde Uphill durch die schwerere Fox eindeutig MEHR Bodenhaftung hast, ohne dich wie eine Brezel verbiegen zu müssen
Also - ich poste dann mal von meinen Touren - harte Singletrails mit bis zu 1500 HM in 2 1/2 Stunden! und lässige Touren, die dann auch schonmal 'nen 1/2Tag gehen mit 100km. 
Nash, der mit der fetten Talas... Lööööööööl


----------



## Steppy1974 (12. Februar 2009)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> ....kann mich da nur anschließen, Gabel reinmachen und Probefahren...mir hatte man auch abgeraten zu ner Wotan im CR...jetzt würde ich sie aber mehr als ungern wieder rausmachen...




Hallo schnellerseller

Was mich interessiert wiso hat man dir abgeraten zur einer Wotan Gabel? Habe mir auch schon überlegt eine Thor oder Wotan zuzulegen!

Steppy


----------



## schnellerseller (13. Februar 2009)

weil es anscheinend die Geometrie des Bikes nicht zuläßt oder Negativ beeinträchtigt. Aber ich schau eh nicht drauf ob 500g mehr oder weniger oder ein paar % Unterschied im Winkel. Ich sitz auf n Bike, entweder ich hab n gutes oder n schlechtes Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nashequilibrium (13. Februar 2009)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> weil es anscheinend die Geometrie des Bikes nicht zuläßt oder Negativ beeinträchtigt. Aber ich schau eh nicht drauf ob 500g mehr oder weniger oder ein paar % Unterschied im Winkel. Ich sitz auf n Bike, entweder ich hab n gutes oder n schlechtes Gefühl



Geeeennaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuu
So isses -. wir sind hier nicht bei wünsch' dir was, wir sind hier bei so isses!


----------



## terencehill (23. Februar 2009)

sers
mal nee ganz andere frage:

wisst ihr wie viel die schaftlänge ca betragen muss bei einem tundra fs?bin da ja grad so am rätseln...vom unteren steuersatz bis inklusive dem oberen sind 18cm...wenn ich den vorbau von der länge noch mit einberechne so 21cm....is des net a bissl viel?
gruß


----------



## mello70 (23. Februar 2009)

Salve, bei meinem Tundra FS bei Schaftrohrlänge 100mm und Ritchey WCS Steuersatz komme ich auf ca. 180cm Länge (meine ich noch so in Erinnerung zu haben). Gruß an alle Wölfe


----------



## Tundra HT (24. Februar 2009)

@terencehill

Miss doch deinen alten Gabelschaft, dann weißt du´s ganz genau.
Ansonsten gilt, lieber länger wie zu kurz. Kürzen kann man besser, wie verlängern.
Gruß Jan
P.s. Hi Mello, bist du jetzt mal zum fahren gekommen?


----------



## mello70 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jan,
bin noch keinen einzigen Meter 2009 gefahren War sogar am Samstag so Verrückt, dass ich angefangen habe mit Lackpolitur meine Rahmen zu polieren (nicht ganz Dicht, oder...)
Liegt immer noch viel Schnee bei uns im Schwarzwald. Aber auf kommendes Wochenende wurde mildes Wetter vorhergesagt. Da werde ich mal das Hardtail rausziehen und ne gepflegte Runde drehen bis der Popo wund ist. Das Hardtail ist auf jedenfall besser zum Putzen. Liegt jedemenge Salz rum!
Gruß an alle


----------



## b4cke (25. Februar 2009)

sag mal, glaubt ihr das hält 

Hundertwasser meets Steppenwolf!






grüße,


----------



## Arndtbarnd (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ein schönes Bildchen von meinem ehemaligen Tundra gefunden.
Nach 100km  Marathon:




Bei Regen ist der Michelin XCR Dry übrigens echt mies.


----------



## Steppy1974 (25. Februar 2009)

@Arndtbarnd


SAUBER!


----------



## terencehill (25. Februar 2009)

@ b4cke woher hast du die halterungen? bei mir stehts noch so im zimmer rum ^^


----------



## Steppy1974 (25. Februar 2009)

terencehill schrieb:


> @ b4cke woher hast du die halterungen? bei mir stehts noch so im zimmer rum ^^



Das tät mich auch interssieren.

   Steppy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b4cke (26. Februar 2009)

Marte: Eigenbau!

2 Winkel, ein Stopper (kann ein winkel sein, je nach dem wie erfinderisch man is.. fehlt auf dem bild, da ich den erst moin dran mach), eine ringschraube, ein bisschen Vlies und ein expander (60cm) ...

Mir gefiehl keiner der Halterungen aus dem Inet oder Baumarkt ... also gerade was an die wand geklatscht. hält sehr gut, gibts aber auch sicher praktischer ... war mir aber egal. Außerdem wollte ich nicht, das das bike am Rahmen irgendwo hängt (oder an der Felge). So steht es in den Raum lehnend und mir gefällts


----------



## michi_g001 (26. Februar 2009)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> Ich hab ein schönes Bildchen von meinem ehemaligen Tundra gefunden.
> Nach 100km  Marathon:
> 
> 
> ...




Die Tour scheint ja jede Menge Spaß gemacht zu haben!


----------



## Illuminus (26. Februar 2009)

einfach nur geil das bild


----------



## JohnnieCope (30. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, hat jmd von euch das neue Taiga FS Normal oder Messemodell!

Würde mich über Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte freuen!


----------



## schnellerseller (30. März 2009)

b4cke schrieb:


> sag mal, glaubt ihr das hält
> 
> Hundertwasser meets Steppenwolf!
> 
> ...



Ich würde an den Halterungen gern mal das Bike von Arndtbarnd hängen sehen


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (30. März 2009)

nashequilibrium schrieb:


> passt Peeeeeeeeeerfekt!
> Ich bin so froh, dass ich mich endlich von der Manitou Skareb Super 80TCP trennen konnte, zwar 'ne gute Gabel, aber zum einen was für Kinder  und zum anderen für die 203er Scheibe viel zu klein und instabil!
> Und - durch die verstellbare Taslas (100 - 120 - 140) is es absolut komfortabel
> Die Sitzposition wird grundlegend angenehmer, ohne "schwuchtlich" auszusehen.. Die Geometrie geht nun von normal Tourer/All Mountain bis hin zum leichten "Endurofeeling"..OHNE aufpassen zu müssen, dass die Geometrie zu stark leidet!. ABSOLUT TOP!! kann ich jedem empfehlen - wobei... isch han zusätzlich noch DAS Schnäppchen gemacht - Gabel zu einem Drittel des regulären Preises  - habe lange dafür suchen müssen und hätte auch das Doppelte gezahlt, was immer noch günstiger wäre LOL
> ...


 
Also ich glaube auch nicht das es Sinn macht an ein Tundra FS eine Talas zu montieren. Da stimmt doch die geometrie überhaupt nicht mehr. Fahre an meinem Tundra FS die neue Rock Shox SID team, sowas gehört daran, aber keine Gabel die im Vergleich dazu fast 400 gramm mehr wiegt!! Eine Gabel macht aus einem marathon-fully genausowenig ein all-mountain wie ein kleidchen aus deinem besten freund deine traumfrau!


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (30. März 2009)

terencehill schrieb:


> gut also wenn man aus dem tundra mehr einen tourer machen will..keine schlechte wahl=)
> bin grad am überlegen ob:
> eine sid 09 entweder team oder world cup oder doch die fox 100 rl oder rlc.
> bei beiden modellen hab ich das problem mit weiß.
> ...


 
Habe an mein Tundra FS eine SID Team in weiss montiert, war auch erst skeptisch wegen der Farbe, kann mir jetzt aber nix geileres vorstellen!! Siehe Bild !!


----------



## nashequilibrium (30. März 2009)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube auch nicht das es Sinn macht an ein Tundra FS eine Talas zu montieren. Da stimmt doch die geometrie überhaupt nicht mehr. Fahre an meinem Tundra FS die neue Rock Shox SID team, sowas gehört daran, aber keine Gabel die im Vergleich dazu fast 400 gramm mehr wiegt!! Eine Gabel macht aus einem marathon-fully genausowenig ein all-mountain wie ein kleidchen aus deinem besten freund deine traumfrau!



hm... schon recht. Die Geometrie stimmt net mehr? Nach welchen/wessen Kriterien?
Was ein Schmarrn mit "sowas gehört daran"--- im Vergleich dazu 400g mehr... ich glaube, ich befinde mich gerade irgendwie in einem Paralleluniversum...
Is mir doch völlig Wumpe, ob die Gabel 400g mehr oder weniger wiegt - oder ob die Bezeichnung nun "marathon" oder "all mountain" ist
Für mich ist es komfortabler. Fakt. Ich fühle mich wohler. Fakt. Das Händling is besser. Fakt. Downhills werden geschmeidiger genommen. Fakt.
Uphill isses "bodenständiger". Fakt. Alles gemessen an meiner Skareb - aber, ich bin nicht der Nabel der Welt. 
Habe fertig. Und schwinge mich auf mein "allMountainMarathonFullyDownhillUphillGeometrieStimmtDochGerät" und fühle mich gut dabei.

By the way - ich will garnet, dass aus meinem besten Freund meine Traumfrau wird. Is ja eklig.


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. März 2009)

Bin auch ein Steppenwolffahrer

Das Twixter wird hauptsächlich zu flowigen Trail und leichten Freeridetouren benutzt wenn es mal mehr bergauf als bergab gehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terencehill (30. März 2009)

die sid sieht echt gut aus xD
ich weiß momentan einfach nicht ob ich nee fox 100 magura durin oder sid dran machen soll^^


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (30. März 2009)

nashequilibrium schrieb:


> hm... schon recht. Die Geometrie stimmt net mehr? Nach welchen/wessen Kriterien?
> Was ein Schmarrn mit "sowas gehört daran"--- im Vergleich dazu 400g mehr... ich glaube, ich befinde mich gerade irgendwie in einem Paralleluniversum...
> Is mir doch völlig Wumpe, ob die Gabel 400g mehr oder weniger wiegt - oder ob die Bezeichnung nun "marathon" oder "all mountain" ist
> Für mich ist es komfortabler. Fakt. Ich fühle mich wohler. Fakt. Das Händling is besser. Fakt. Downhills werden geschmeidiger genommen. Fakt.
> ...


 
Naja, wenn beim uphill eine schwere gabel wirklich helfen würde, dann würden die hersteller der leichten gabeln wohl sandsäcke für den lenker
mitgeben... 
Aber jeder wie er will, für mich ist eine talas am tundra eben weder fisch noch fleisch....


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (30. März 2009)

terencehill schrieb:


> die sid sieht echt gut aus xD
> ich weiß momentan einfach nicht ob ich nee fox 100 magura durin oder sid dran machen soll^^


 
Hast wohl auch den Test in der Bike gelesen, in dem die 3 als Super bewertet wurden...  Ich hab mich dann einfach für die leichteste entschieden!  Geschichten aus der Praxis hab ich leider noch keine, da in den Bergen noch schätzungsweise 3m Schnee liegen...


----------



## nashequilibrium (30. März 2009)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn beim uphill eine schwere gabel wirklich helfen würde, dann würden die hersteller der leichten gabeln wohl sandsäcke für den lenker
> mitgeben...
> Aber jeder wie er will, für mich ist eine talas am tundra eben weder fisch noch fleisch....



Der Sandsack bin in dem Fall ich..
Und - "weder Fisch noch Fleisch"... ich will mein Bike (respektive die Gabel) net essen, sondern damit fahren. 

Aber - bei der konstruktiven Kritik bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich net die Gabel wieder rausbaue, den Sattel umtausche, den Lenker weiter kröpfe, die Klickies gegen Bärentatzen mit Katzenaugen tausche und dann schlussendlich das vollkommen verhunzte, aber nun geometrisch perfekte Rad verschrotte, mir ne Abwrackprämie auszahlen lasse und mir dann eine SID zulege, diese mit dem Schnellspanner mit einem guten Rad versehe um dann Einrad zu fahren. Kammer gut hüpfen. 
Habe fertig.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (30. März 2009)

nashequilibrium schrieb:


> Der Sandsack bin in dem Fall ich..
> Und - "weder Fisch noch Fleisch"... ich will mein Bike (respektive die Gabel) net essen, sondern damit fahren.
> 
> Aber - bei der konstruktiven Kritik bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich net die Gabel wieder rausbaue, den Sattel umtausche, den Lenker weiter kröpfe, die Klickies gegen Bärentatzen mit Katzenaugen tausche und dann schlussendlich das vollkommen verhunzte, aber nun geometrisch perfekte Rad verschrotte, mir ne Abwrackprämie auszahlen lasse und mir dann eine SID zulege, diese mit dem Schnellspanner mit einem guten Rad versehe um dann Einrad zu fahren. Kammer gut hüpfen.
> Habe fertig.


 
Du könntest auch einfach den Tundra-Rahmen aus- und einen Tycoon-Rahmen einbauen?  

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch über die alpen, und, zugegeben, hätt ich mir bergab manchmal schon mehr federweg gewünscht.... Aber die Idee mit der Talas am Tundra hatte ich da trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Tundra HT (30. März 2009)

Hier mal ein Tundra mit Durin....



Mehr Pic´s gibts im Fotoalbum.
Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terencehill (1. April 2009)

danke für das bild...schau mir gleich mal das album an....hilft mir wirklich sehr...wie bist du mit der gabel bisher zufrieden?


----------



## Tundra HT (1. April 2009)

Habe die Gabel heute das erste Mal auf dem Trail bewegt und bin positiv überrascht. Gegenüber der Skareb ist sie deutlich Spurtreuer bei Kurvenfahrten und Verwindungssteifer beim Bremsen. Zudem kommt noch, daß sie viel sauberer und weniger hackelig anspricht wie die gute alte Skareb. Bergauf, ohne Lockout pumpt sie auch weniger. Also alles in allem eine gute Investition. Nicht nur in punkto Funktion, sondern auch optisch. Das Double Arch ist geil!!
Gruß Jan


----------



## terencehill (3. April 2009)

sucht hier jemand zufällig eine neue discbrake?xD hab gestern mehr aus spinnerei ne ultimate ersteigert und meine avid 7 wird abgelöst^^
naja mit schülerbudget muss ich jetzt mal schauen wies mit ner neuen gabel klappt...ostern kommt ja zum glück noch^^


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2009)

HT Taiga mit Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 seit Juni 2008.
Hätte gern das Tundra gehabt, gab es leider nur ab ner 43er Rahmenhöhe . Brauchte aber nen 40er.

Bin trotzdem super zufrieden damit, auch wenns fahrfertig 12,7 kg hat.
5000 km bis jetzt ohne Probleme, Steigungen von gut 20% nimmt es locker, bergab schon ein paar mal unfreiwillig weg geworfen und alles noch .

Leider konnte mir Steppenwolf kein Fully bieten das vom Gewicht und der Rahmenhöhe meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen hätte .
So ist der Wolf jetzt zum Winter- und Langstrecken-ohne-schweres-Gelände-Rad degradiert worden und im Sommer bzw. Gelände wird Plaste gefahren (läuft aber auch saugut, mal sehen wie lange es hält).


----------



## kogafreund (12. April 2009)

Hier mein brandneues Tundra Race im "Grashüpfer-Design" mit SID Race u. Magura Louise. Ich benutze es mittlerweile als Rennrad - Ersatz. 
Macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## terencehill (12. April 2009)

kogafreund schrieb:


> Hier mein brandneues Tundra Race im "Grashüpfer-Design" mit SID Race u. Magura Louise. Ich benutze es mittlerweile als Rennrad - Ersatz.
> Macht wirklich Spaß.



geil...also sieht echt edel aus=)
hmm so ein tundra wärs noch^^


----------



## kogafreund (12. April 2009)

Jo, den Rahmen hatte ich bereits auf der Eurobike gesehen und war hin und weg. Der Rahmen hat nette Details, 
die leider auf der website des Herstellers gar nicht zur Geltung kommen.
Die komplett weiße Magura harmoniert gut mit der weißen Gabel. Das Rad fährt klasse. 
Habe es zwar erst 150 km getreten, bin aber bislang begeistert: Das Ding geht ab wie eine Rakete.
Heute hätte ich es beinahe geschrottet, weil eine unachtsame Autofahrerin meinte, 
beim Abbiegen auf Blinker+Rückspiegel verzichten zu können. Der wäre ich beinahe während des Überholens in die Seite gefahren. 
Gut, daß ich gerade gemütliche 35 km/h auf der Uhr hatte und mich gerade noch elegant an der Motorhaube vorbeischlängeln konnte.
Sonst wäre es das wohl gewesen...


----------



## Tundra HT (13. April 2009)

Ich kann mich mit dem neuen Design (organisch geschwungenes Unterrohr) noch nicht so ganz anfreunden. Hoffentlich gibt es dieses Jahr auf der EB endlich nen Plastik Hardtail von Steppenwolf.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Dentabiker (13. April 2009)

sieht schon gut aus in grün.
der hinterbau ist anders als der auf der steppenwolf hp.

http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/st...tainbikes&subsection=Hardtail&articleGet=148#

bei deinem rad sieht es in meinen augen etwas "unschöner gelöst" aus.


----------



## Tundra HT (14. April 2009)

Auf der Homepage sieht´s fasst so aus als ob es ein Zwitter aus 08er und 09er Tundra wäre. Der Hinterbau ist wie beim 08er Tundra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kogafreund (15. April 2009)

Hm, ich besitze sowohl das 08er als auch das 09er Tundra.
Ich könnte am Wochenende ja mal vergleichende Bilder machen. Dann sehen wir mehr.


----------



## Tundra HT (15. April 2009)

Noch einer mit zwei Tundras. Eine ganz seltene Spezies !


----------



## Berg-Ziege (4. August 2009)

Mein Steppenwolf:

2009er Tundra HT


----------



## schnellerseller (4. August 2009)

Hat vielleicht von euch jemand ne Ahnung was der Rahmen vom CR08 noch ca. wert ist? Zustand: Gebraucht mit einigen Macken da es gefahren und auch mal gelegt wurde, aber ohne dellen oder Risse...Danke!


----------



## MilanoRed (9. August 2009)

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich auch mit einem Wolf unterwegs:






Mieses Foto, aber ein geiles Rad. Fahrspaß pur!


----------



## dwe60 (9. August 2009)

Jepp, kann ich nur bestätigen (zumindest das mit dem Rad  ) - ich hatte das Teil im Frühjahr mal probe gefahren - war schon klasse aber mir ein wenig zu "Racelastig" und habe mich dann für einen Stumpjumper entschieden


----------



## Hias63 (9. August 2009)

Hier mein Steppenwolf Tycoon CR 2004, leider hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen einen Rahmenbruch. Bzw er ist an zwei Stellen gebrochen. 
Sowas darf meiner Meinung nicht passieren.... :-(
















Fahre jetzt ein RM Altitude, Fahrfreude Pur.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (10. August 2009)

MilanoRed schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich auch mit einem Wolf unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, genau das gleiche hab ich grad als Leihbike, weil mein 2007er Tundra FS nach der Transalp runderneuert wird. Von dem mehr an Federweg (100-->120mm) hatte ich mir in den Abfahrten eigentlich mehr erwartet, ehrlich gesagt war ich ziemlich enttäuscht.... Habs erstmal auf den schmalen Lenker, die Reba und den Dämpfer geschoben...  Bergaufg isses allerdings Klasse!


----------



## gimpl (23. August 2009)

Leider fahr ich noch Steppenwolf, hab einen Tycoon nach 2 Hinterbauschwingenbrüchen (apropo Kulanz, versprochene Wartezeit auf das Ersatzteil 2 Wochen, tatsächliche Wartezeit 1/2 Jahr), letztes Wochenende ist mir dann die Schraube wo der Dämpfer am Rahmen unten auftrifft durchgebrochen, zum Kotzen! Hab mir beim Händler einen Endurorahmen bestellt, der ist net "made in Germany" und ganz bestimmt net vom Klumphersteller, ich glaub da taugt a jedes Baumarktfahrrad noch mehr. War ja auch z.B. nirgendswo angegeben, dass der Rahmen für maximal 50kg schwere Leute ist, die aber mindestens 1,85 gross sein müssen, ansonsten könnens ja net auf den 22" Rahmen draufsteigen. Gelände? Ha ende Gelände, ist laut Hersteller ein leichtes Tourenfully, das noch nicht einmal Schotterwege verträgt, sonst bricht gleich wieder was ausseinander oder sind meine 95kg Lebendgewicht dran schuld? Naja der Endurorahmen ist schwerer, massiver bis 120kg zugelassen und !!!! bis Scheibengrösse hinten 203mm, bei denen aus Taufkirchen darf man bloss am besten Felgenbremsen oder grad noch a 160er Scheibe fahren, gäbs 100er, würdns die doch glatt empfehlen. Oder halt as Radl nur zum Anschaun und in der Gegend rumschieben benutzen, des kannts grad noch aushalten. Auf so einem Radl komm ich mir vor wie ein Betatester, ein grosses Softwareunternehmen aus Redmond machts mit seinen Anwendern seit Ewigkeiten genauso, die dürfen auch Geld zahlen für ein nicht ausgereiftes System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppy1974 (27. August 2009)

gimpl schrieb:


> Leider fahr ich noch Steppenwolf, hab einen Tycoon nach 2 Hinterbauschwingenbrüchen (apropo Kulanz, versprochene Wartezeit auf das Ersatzteil 2 Wochen, tatsächliche Wartezeit 1/2 Jahr), letztes Wochenende ist mir dann die Schraube, wo der Dämpfer am Rahmen unten auftrifft durchgebrochen, zum Kotzen! Hab mir beim Händler einen Endurorahmen bestellt, der ist net "made in Germany" und ganz bestimmt net vom Klumphersteller, ich glaub da taugt a jedes Baumarktfahrrad noch mehr. War ja auch z.B. nirgendswo angegeben, dass der Rahmen für maximal 50kg schwere Leute ist, die aber mindestens 1,85 gross sein müssen, ansonsten könnens ja net auf den 22" Rahmen draufsteigen. Gelände? Ha ende Gelände, ist laut Hersteller ein leichtes Tourenfully, das noch nicht einmal Schotterwege verträgt, sonst bricht gleich wieder was ausseinander oder sind meine 95kg Lebendgewicht dran schuld? Naja der Endurorahmen ist schwerer, massiver bis 120kg zugelassen und !!!! bis Scheibengrösse hinten 203mm, bei denen aus Taufkirchen darf man bloss am besten Felgenbremsen oder grad noch a 160er Scheibe fahren, gäbs 100er, würdns die doch glatt empfehlen. Oder halt as Radl nur zum Anschaun und in der Gegend rumschieben benutzen, des kannts grad noch aushalten. Auf so einem Radl komm ich mir vor wie ein Betatester, ein grosses Softwareunternehmen aus Redmond machts mit seinen Anwendern seit Ewigkeiten genauso, die dürfen auch Geld zahlen für ein nicht ausgereiftes System.



Halt ich für ein Gerücht.
Hier im Forum bricht alles was hier auf zwei Räder fährt!!!!
Ach so,ich bekomm kein Penny von Steppenwolf!!!

Steppy


----------



## mightyEx (27. August 2009)

Kein Gerücht:













Gerade vorhin nach dem Putzen entdeckt. So ne Sch..ße. Ich wollte das Bike eigentlich im Sept. für ne Tour mitnehmen.


----------



## Steppy1974 (27. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ist immer tragisch wenn hier ein Rahmen bricht.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Rahmen an vielen unterschiedlichen Stellen brechen.
Will hier nix schön reden, sondern bin der Meinung, dass Steppenwolf auch gute Rahmen entworfen haben.
Wie gesagt fahr´ ich schon meinen 2. Wolf und habe bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
Klar, Restrisiko bleibt, ist aber bei jedem so!

@MightyEx: Wirst du Steppenwolf kontaktieren zwecks Rahmenbruch ?
Ich werde auf EURO '09 sein und werde mal versuchen mit jemandem zu reden zwecks Rahmenbrüche.
Mal schauen was die für Antworten haben.

Steppy


----------



## mightyEx (28. August 2009)

Steppy1974 schrieb:


> @MightyEx: Wirst du Steppenwolf kontaktieren zwecks Rahmenbruch ?



Ich habe meinem Händler Bescheid gegeben. Der telefoniert mit Steppenwolf und gibt mir bescheid, ob was machbar ist.
Viel Hoffnung mache ich mir allerdings nicht . Gewährleistung und Garantie sind längst abgelaufen. Und ob da noch ne passende Ersatzschwinge a) verfügbar und b) preislich erträglich ist, steht noch in den Sternen.
Hatte für's nächste oder übernächste Jahr über ne Neuanschaffung nachgedacht. Nu werd ich das wohl evtl. vorziehen. Ganz Radlos bin ich ja nicht, habe ja noch ne Stadtschleuder und nen Renner als Notbehelf.


----------



## mightyEx (28. August 2009)

Update:

So wie befürchtet - keine passende Schwinge für das 2002er Modell mehr erhältlich  .
Aaaber Steppenwolf bietet aus Kulanz auf nen neuen 2009er XR-Rahmen (das 2009er CR gibt's leider nicht mehr) 25% Rabatt  . Dazu kommen dann halt noch die Umbaukosten. Mal schauen, vielleicht nutz ich das gleich für ein Teile-Upgrade. Hatte ja schon ein Verschleißset bestellt gehabt (da wusste ich noch nichts von dem Riss). Der XR-Rahmen ist zwar 100gr schwerer als der CR-Rahmen aber immerhin noch 50g leichter als mein derzeitiger CR-Rahmen.


----------



## Titanfrog (28. August 2009)

...das gibt es doch nicht...mir haben sie den XR Ersatzrahmen für mein CR noch für 20% weniger angeboten...vielleicht fallen dir Preise ja noch weiter.

Die ganze Abwicklung mit dem Rahmenbruch fand ich allerdings nicht wirklich kundenfreundlich und habe daher auf das Angebot verzichtet.
#Achso, mein CR ist an den selben Stellen gerissen, wie oben in >Hias63< Bildern zu sehen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nashequilibrium (28. August 2009)

sodelle... ich bin den Wölfen untreu geworden.. 
Nach 1 1/2 Jahren hat mein Baby ein neues Herrchen gefunden (ich han Glück 'ghätt - is noch für über 2000 Euronen wech..  )
Und nun isses soweit... ich hab' DAS Nachfolgerteilchen heute endlich bekommen. 
Schaut selbst - von der Geometrie natürlich völlig konträr, aber - nach einigen Tests in der All Mountain Klasse war das DOZER der absolute Hammer. Druff gesetzt und der Arsch ist mit dem Sattel verschmolzen 
Also, dieses Jahr Alpenüberquerung - ich bin schon ganz uffgereschd... morgen wird es mal bissle auf der Hausrunde getestet.


----------



## Steppy1974 (28. August 2009)

@nashequilibrium

Nicht schlecht


----------



## Steppy1974 (28. August 2009)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> So wie befürchtet - keine passende Schwinge für das 2002er Modell mehr erhältlich  .
> Aaaber Steppenwolf bietet aus Kulanz auf nen neuen 2009er XR-Rahmen (das 2009er CR gibt's leider nicht mehr) 25% Rabatt  . Dazu kommen dann halt noch die Umbaukosten. Mal schauen, vielleicht nutz ich das gleich für ein Teile-Upgrade. Hatte ja schon ein Verschleißset bestellt gehabt (da wusste ich noch nichts von dem Riss). Der XR-Rahmen ist zwar 100gr schwerer als der CR-Rahmen aber immerhin noch 50g leichter als mein derzeitiger CR-Rahmen.



Beim Händler wird sich wohl auch noch was an den %ten machen lassen !?


----------



## mightyEx (28. August 2009)

Titanfrog schrieb:


> ...das gibt es doch nicht...mir haben sie den XR Ersatzrahmen für mein CR noch für 20% weniger angeboten...vielleicht fallen dir Preise ja noch weiter.
> 
> Die ganze Abwicklung mit dem Rahmenbruch fand ich allerdings nicht wirklich kundenfreundlich und habe daher auf das Angebot verzichtet.
> #Achso, mein CR ist an den selben Stellen gerissen, wie oben in >Hias63< Bildern zu sehen ist...



Nehme mal an, dass hat auch ein wenig mit dem Saisonzeitpunkt zu tun. Die Eurobike steht ja kurz bevor und danach kommen bald die neuen Modelle. Bei Steppenwolf wurden die 2010er Fully-Modelle zudem komplett neu überarbeitet. Vielleicht werden deshalb die Restbestände günstiger abgegeben. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass mein Händler einfach nur nen gutes Verhältnis zu denen pflegt und er deshalb gute Konditionen aushandeln konnte.

@all:
Mal ne andere Frage an diejenigen, die ein 2009er CR o. XR mit XT-Ausstattung haben - ich brauch mal ne Angabe zum Umwerfer - nehme an top pull/down swing ? Und beim Schaltwerk - schätze mal long cage (zumindest wie es auf den Bildern aussieht) ?
Möchte an das XR bis auf Bremsen und Laufräder die XT-Gruppe anbauen - daher die Fragen.


----------



## gimpl (30. August 2009)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> So wie befürchtet - keine passende Schwinge für das 2002er Modell mehr erhältlich  .
> Aaaber Steppenwolf bietet aus Kulanz auf nen neuen 2009er XR-Rahmen (das 2009er CR gibt's leider nicht mehr) 25% Rabatt  . Dazu kommen dann halt noch die Umbaukosten. Mal schauen, vielleicht nutz ich das gleich für ein Teile-Upgrade. Hatte ja schon ein Verschleißset bestellt gehabt (da wusste ich noch nichts von dem Riss). Der XR-Rahmen ist zwar 100gr schwerer als der CR-Rahmen aber immerhin noch 50g leichter als mein derzeitiger CR-Rahmen.


Also 25% Rabatt würd ich glatt mitnehmen, wenn der Rahmen von einem anderem Hersteller ist, andererseits lass doch mal so einen Rahmen richtig auf der Strasse (Anfahrt für ein leichtes Tourenfully> wie meins) brechen, dann einen Lastwagen über dich drüberfahrn, was bringen da noch 25%? Wenn die also nur untauglich Prototypen verkaufen, wenn dann mal einer drauf schwer verletzt wird, durch Rahmenbruch, weil er nicht 50kg wog, sondern mehr, ja was ist dann?? Oder Genickbruch auf dem Waldweg... Ja dann er oder sie die Gebrauchsanleitung wahrscheinlich nicht gelesen, dass so ein Bike besser überm Bett hängenbleibt oder sie/er hat vorher nicht seinen Arzt oder Apotheker um Rat gefragt, ganz einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## nashequilibrium (30. August 2009)

mercy. einfach Hammergoil.. Dienstag zeig ich ihm die Hausrunde. LOL


----------



## schnellerseller (31. August 2009)

Wäre auch ein Gebrauchter 2008er CR Rahmen ne Option? Da hätt ich einen...


----------



## Silberrücken (31. August 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Rahmenbrüchen an Steppenwolf-Hardtails aus?

Sind die ggf. so gefährdet wie FS-Rahmen- Erfahrungen?

Danke!


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. August 2009)

Taiga 2008, bis jetzt 6200 km gefahren, etwas hecklastig durch Rohloff.
Bis jetzt keine Schäden zu vermelden.


----------



## Tundra HT (31. August 2009)

Habe bisher hier im Forum erst von einem kapitalen Rahmenbruch an einem Tundra Ht gelesen. Meine beiden laufen und laufen und........
Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (1. September 2009)

@gimpl: aller guten Dinge sind drei - ich gebe da nochmal ne Chance, bevor ich die Marke wechsle. Bis zum Riss war ich ja sonst zufrieden mit dem Bike und dem Rahmen. Was mich allerdings etwas stutzig macht, ist die Stelle, an der sich der Riss gebildet hat. Wenn's ein Schweißfehler ist, bricht das Material üblicherweise genau an bzw. direkt neben der Schweißnaht. Bei mir ist da aber noch nen Zentimeter Platz  .

@schnellerseller: Danke für's Angebot, habe aber das 25%-Angebot schon wahrgenommen.


----------



## mightyEx (1. September 2009)

gimpl schrieb:


> Also 25% Rabatt würd ich glatt mitnehmen, wenn der Rahmen von einem anderem Hersteller ist, andererseits lass doch mal so einen Rahmen richtig auf der Strasse (Anfahrt für ein leichtes Tourenfully> wie meins) brechen, dann einen Lastwagen über dich drüberfahrn, was bringen da noch 25%? Wenn die also nur untauglich Prototypen verkaufen, wenn dann mal einer drauf schwer verletzt wird, durch Rahmenbruch, weil er nicht 50kg wog, sondern mehr, ja was ist dann?? Oder Genickbruch auf dem Waldweg... Ja dann er oder sie die Gebrauchsanleitung wahrscheinlich nicht gelesen, dass so ein Bike besser überm Bett hängenbleibt oder sie/er hat vorher nicht seinen Arzt oder Apotheker um Rat gefragt, ganz einfach Pech gehabt.



Hmm, da kann evtl. auch das Produkthaftungsgesetz greifen. Das Problem ist allerdings - DU musst nachweisen, dass das Produkt (also der Rahmen) bereits bei der Auslieferung fehlerhaft war. Und genau das wird sehr schwierig und teuer (Gutachten, evtl. nicht nur eins ...). Nach 10 Jahren greift aber auch dieses Gesetz nicht mehr, da dann sämtliche Ansprüche erlöschen.


----------



## Steppy1974 (5. September 2009)

Hallo,
Paar Fotos von der Messe.


----------



## gimpl (5. September 2009)

Hier ein Foto von heute Abend, ca. 19.00h bin doch unverschämter Weise durch eine gemähte Wiese gefahren, nix für das Tourenfully dieser Marke> ist gleich das Schaltauge abgerissen, nachdem ich aber auch kein Werkstattbegleitfahrzeug dabei hatte, durfte ich das Ding heimtragen. Wahrscheinlich ist ein XTR-Umwerfer für so ein Radl nicht geeignet und Wiesn sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, am besten wohl eine 3 Gang-Rücktrittsnabe dran machen, wegen der Belastung.


----------



## flowbike (6. September 2009)

@gimpl: ich denke es ist besser, du läßt das biken bleiben und steigst auf nen Tretroller um.


----------



## Steppy1974 (6. September 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> @gimpl: ich denke es ist besser, du läßt das biken bleiben und steigst auf nen Tretroller um.



Da bin ich vollkommen Deiner Meinung
oder soll umsteigen auf Hallenhalma


----------



## gimpl (6. September 2009)

Ich lass das Biken mit derer Marke sein, mein Univega vorher (alu 6061T6 hat schliesslich 8 Jahre gehalten) meld mich dann zur nächsten Hallenhalma olympiade in Taufkirchen an, das könnt man ja mit gewissen Alustäbchen als "HighEndSticks which ever bricks" spielen, würd aber wahrscheinlich dann auch keinen Spass machen die Brösel aus der Halle zu räumen...vorallem wenn mein Trettroller ohne Vollgummireifen nachher einen Platten hat, dann heissts wieder, ja hätts Reifen selbergschnitzt aus Holz ghabt, dann wär nix passiert. Gibt´s eigentlich vielleicht auch ein Schaltauge aus CroMolibidänstahl? Dann würds den Rahmen wohl zerbröseln...


----------



## mightyEx (6. September 2009)

Shit happens, aber wat kann der Rahmen dafür, wenn's das Schaltwerk abreisst ? Bin der Meinung, dat hätte an jedem Bike passieren können. Da is so ein austauschbares Schaltauge schon ganz praktisch. Denn genau im Fall des Falles soll es ja abreißen.
Nächstes Mal Pannen-Set nicht vergessen. Den Werkstattwagen kannste zuhause lassen. Mit den gängisten Tools hättest Du nicht schieben/tragen brauchen.


----------



## gimpl (6. September 2009)

hab ja alles mögliche dabei gehabt, bloss kein Schaltauge, dafür einen Rucksack voll Werkzeug, u.a. 13er Ringschlüssel, weil vor 2 Wochen ist die Halterungschraube für die Dämpferaufnahme abgebrochen, hab eine Gewindestange durchgezogen mit 2 13er Muttern. Jetzt ist es echt Custom Made, aber nicht Gewichtsoptimiert. Apropo Schaltauge, hab noch eins hier, passt aber net, vom Rahmen hats auch das Alu nausgspreizt, also erstmal wieder plan schleifen, dann PASSENDES Schaltauge bestellen, bis dahin mit dem MVV fahren (mindestens 1/2 Jahr, weil die brauchen ja solang, wird wahrscheinlich in Venedig die Form erst in Glas handgeblasen, bevors in Taiwan dann in Alu gegossen wird), dann Rahmen alles demontieren und ja net verkaufen, weil ich mich sonst mit so einem Klump noch strafbar mache, wenn nachher dem Käufer noch was zustösst, am besten ich gebs dann in denen Ihr Musäum, da wo die unausgegorenen Prototypen und Montagsräder sich tummeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (6. September 2009)

gimpl schrieb:


> hab ja alles mögliche dabei gehabt, bloss kein Schaltauge, dafür einen Rucksack voll Werkzeug, u.a. 13er Ringschlüssel,



Wieso Schaltauge ? Kette öffnen (Kettennietdrücker u. Spezialniet), für eine gängige Kombination kürzen, Schaltwerk dabei entfernen und als Singlespeed nach Hause fahren  . Ich mein für nen Km hätte ich auch geschoben aber wenn Du noch 15 oder 20 Km fahren musst, wäre die Notreparatur optimaler.

Das Problem mit dem neuen Schaltauge bleibt natürlich dann immer noch. Ich würde evtl. mal nach alternativen Quellen suchen. Evtl. gibt's das Schaltauge zufällig auch woanders als beim originalen Hersteller


----------



## malisago (6. September 2009)

Wenn das Problem mit dem Gimpl gelöst ist, hätt ich da auch mal ne Bitte.
Das neue Tycoon CR 150; hab die ersten Bilder hier im Forum gesehen, da ich nicht auf der Eurobike war, und im Netz sehr beschränkt zugriff auf Informationen hab. Hat sich 
den auch was am Federweg des CR getan, oder nur das mega Aussehn.
Grüße Steve


----------



## wollschwein (6. September 2009)

federweg 150mm vorne wie hinten
gewicht rahmen 2.915kg
materie  beta extralite alu cutom
komplettbike gewicht 13,2 ohne pedale in der team ausstattung


----------



## malisago (6. September 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ist ne Option, hört sich gut an!!!
Steve


----------



## Steppy1974 (6. September 2009)

malisago schrieb:


> Wenn das Problem mit dem Gimpl gelöst ist, hätt ich da auch mal ne Bitte.
> Das neue Tycoon CR 150; hab die ersten Bilder hier im Forum gesehen, da ich nicht auf der Eurobike war, und im Netz sehr beschränkt zugriff auf Informationen hab. Hat sich
> den auch was am Federweg des CR getan, oder nur das mega Aussehn.
> Grüße Steve



Hallo

Preisliste ist bei mir im Album,kannst ja mal nachschauen.

Mail von mir nicht bekommen?


----------



## schnellerseller (7. September 2009)

Ich war in den letzten Jahren häufig mit den Tycoon CRs unterwegs, und muß sagen das die einiges aushalten...Gardasee und sogar Bikepark Hindelang usw. bin ich da gefahren. Ich bekomme ebenfalls keinen Cent von Steppenwolf, wollte es aber schreiben weil die Dinger hier anscheinend brechen wie Salzstangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimpl (11. September 2009)

Der Ärger hat endlich ein High End....


----------



## markus213 (15. September 2009)

Wenn ich mirn Steppenwolf kaufen sollte, sollt ichs dann lieber jetzt kaufen oder warten bis die neuen modelle draußen sind ? oder gibts da dann zufällig die alten i wie billiger oder so ? xD


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. September 2009)

gimpl schrieb:


> Der Ärger hat endlich ein High End....



Und das Bike ist jetzt Unkrautresistent?

--------------

Wie lange halten bei euren Tycons die Lager? Bei mir sind jetzt nach rund 1500Km schon wieder zwei Lager an der Umlenkwippe hin.


----------



## gimpl (16. September 2009)

ja das isses, es hat auch keine Risse, die Lager sind Industrielager, net wie gehabt so Lager, die wo man am besten alle 2 Tage komplett auseinander nimmt und reinigt, ich hab mir das Radl zum Fahren zugelegt, net zum putzenâ¦


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (16. September 2009)

Was ist ein Industrielager
Beim Tycoon CR sind Rillenkugellager mit ner beidseitigen Dichtung(2RS) verbaut. Da kann man nicht viel Putzen.
Und Risse hat mein Bike (noch) keine.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. September 2009)

Heute ist bei meinem Tycoon CR dann auch der Hinterbau gebrochen.




Zum Glück habe ich noch nen Hinterbau zu liegen, den ich günstig bei eBay geschossen hab...
War ja abzusehen, dass der mal bricht.


----------



## MilanoRed (30. September 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich bei den neuen Steppenwölfen aus? ICh habe da bisher noch keine Rahmenbrüche gefunden und meins (Tundra FS 120) ist auch unversehrt. Ich habe es aber auch erst seit August und bisher nur 600 km damit abgespult. Bisher machts wirklich Spaß ohne Ende.


----------



## markus213 (30. September 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die vielen Antworten.
Ich habs mir aber doch anders Ã¼berlegt. Ich werde mir warscheinlich ein nicht so teures Hardtail kaufen, da ich ein Fully nicht richtig ausfahren wÃ¼rde. Meist werde ich StraÃenwege fahren. Desshalb ein Hardtail um die 1000â¬ muss dann halt noch schau was da fÃ¼r welche gibt.


----------



## gimpl (4. Oktober 2009)

gimpl schrieb:


> Der Ärger hat endlich ein High End....



und dann noch eins drauf: der hai hat nur 11,6 kg mit Pedalen in der Otto-Normalbürger-Austattung, keine Teamausstattung, naja Alu/Carbon.


----------



## Steppy1974 (4. Oktober 2009)

Schön für Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (6. Oktober 2009)

@gimpl

Mach´s nicht kaputt!


----------



## Schmaaaal (9. Oktober 2009)

...da ist noch ein Wolf unterwegs...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/486928


----------



## JulianK (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild meines "grauen" Wolfes. 
Hier sind schon die Rot eloxierten Griffe und die Klicker dran, sieht man aber nicht so gut. 





Hier ein Bild ohne die Griffe und mit den normalen Pedalen:






mfg. Julian


----------



## JulianK (3. Februar 2010)

Hier ist noch ein Bild, wo man die Griffe besser sieht.







mfg. Julian


----------



## Riebstar (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre ein Steppenwolf Tycoon XC und hätte gerne mal gewußt unter welche Kategorie es fällt.

Cross Country 

All Mountain 

oder was?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein Steppenwolf Tycoon CR Baujahr 2006 im Eigenaufbau. Mit den Fahreigenschaften bin ich super zufrieden, allerdings hat der Rahmen anstatt der 2750g im Prospekt 3050g! Das Übergewicht ist absolut indiskutabel. Im 1. Sommer ist mir im Tretlagerbereich großflächig der Lack abgeplatzt, wurde aber dann von Steppenwolf ohne Murren neu gepulvert. Ärgerlich ist´s trotzdem, weil man beim Eigenaufbau immer auf der Montagearbeit sitzen bleibt. Ach ja, noch was: Als ich den Rahmen abgeholt habe, war die Schweißnaht im Sattelrohr durchgebrannt, da hätte ich mir die ganze Sattelstütze kaputt gemacht und den Rahmen wahrscheinlich noch dazu. Da durfte ich mich mit dem Händler auch noch streiten, ob das nun so gehört oder nicht. Ich wollt ihm dann schon meinen alten Rotwildrahmen mitbringen, damit er mal sehen kann, wie Schweißnähte gehören. Es war dann gottseidank noch ein Vertreter eines anderen Herstellers da, der mir mit meiner Reklamation Recht gegeben hat. Dann hieß es nochmal 3 Wochen auf einen neuen Rahmen warten, der war dann okay. Für das Übergewicht hab ich übrigens von Steppenwolf Naturalrabatt bekommen.


----------



## Riccardo (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein Stepenwolf Tundra FS Bj. 2001 und es fährt und fährt.
Diverse Alpentouren, 3 X 24 h. Rennen in München und ein 12 h Rennen in Weilheim (4er und 2er Team).
Die Schwinge wurde 1 X  geauscht, Riß an der Schweißnacht, kostenlos nach 5 Jahren!
Jetzt sollte es noch ein Jahr halten und dann sollts ein neues geben.
Wenn mir mein Radhändler ein atraktives Angebot macht, bleib ich beim Steppenwolf. Gefällt mir einfach die Marke und das neue Tycon CR sowieso


----------



## Blasebalg (5. Februar 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin

Die Angaben im Katalog sind scheinbar ohne Wippe. Bei meinem TundraFS Rahmen ist auch ein Gewicht von 2200g angegeben, mit Wippe wiegt der aber ca. 2450g, die Wippe hat etwa 250g.
Bei älteren Katalogen (habe noch einen von 2004) stimmt die Angabe (Rahmen vom TundraFS hat sich ja kaum verändert).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Februar 2010)

@ Blasebalg: Mich würd´s mal interessieren, ob sie das Gewicht reduziert haben, oder ob sie einfach die falsche Angabe im Katalog gelassen haben und hoffen, dass nicht jeder Kunde so einen Aufstand macht wie ich. Irgendwie gehört die Wippe doch schon zu einem Fully dazu oder nicht? Mir wurde gesagt, dass sie nur den nackten Rahmen (also roh) in S wiegen. Da meine Pulverung weiß ist, wär das ungefähr der Gewichtsunterschied, schwarz wäre etlich leichter, da man die Pulverung da dünner machen kann. Ich hab mir schonmal überlegt, ob ich es evtl. eloxieren lasse, ist aber anscheinend nach einer Pulverung nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich. Naja, in 1-2 Saisonen mag ich eh ein neues Radl. (Mögen tät ich schon jetzt, muss aber noch bißl sparen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blasebalg (7. Februar 2010)

Das weiss ich leider auch nicht, ich vermute ja auch nur. Ich habe auch nochmal nachgesehen, hatte oben etwas falsches geschrieben, hier ein paar Gewichtsangaben aus den Katalogen:

Tycoon CR:
2004 - 2800g bei 48cm, schwarz
2006 - 2500g bei ?
2007 - 2750g bei 48cm, schwarz
2008 - 2750g bei 48cm, schwarz

Tundra FS:
2004 - 2200g bei 48cm, schwarz
2006 - 2300g bei ?
2007 - 2500g bei 48cm, schwarz
2008 - 2500g bei 48cm, schwarz

48cm dürfte Größe M sein, von 2005 habe ich keinen Katalog. Mein Tundra FS Rahmen (2006, schwarz) hat nachgewogen ca. 2530g. Da die Wippe einzeln etwa 250g hat, gehe ich davon aus, das die Angabe 2004 und 2006 ohne Wippe ist, Ab 2007 scheint es dann aber zu stimmen...

Beim Tundra FS hat sich der Rahmen zumindest optisch 2006 - 2008 nicht geändert, bei 2004 ist die Wippe anders und der Federweg ist nur 85mm (statt 100mm) sonst sieht der Rahmen gleich aus. Ähnlich ist es beim Tycoon CR 2006 - 2008, 2004 ist ganz anders.

Warum ist dein Rahmen gepulvert, sollte der nicht lackiert sein? 

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die Pulverung/Lackierung deinen Gewichtsunterschied erklärt. Soweit ich weiss macht der Lack ca. 150g aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Ich würde auch gern meinen Rahmen strahlen und dann schwarz matt eloxieren lassen, kenne aber niemanden wo man soetwas machen lassen kann.


----------



## Steppy1974 (7. Februar 2010)

Blasebalg schrieb:


> Das weiss ich leider auch nicht, ich vermute ja auch nur. Ich habe auch nochmal nachgesehen, hatte oben etwas falsches geschrieben, hier ein paar Gewichtsangaben aus den Katalogen:
> 
> Tycoon CR:
> 2004 - 2800g bei 48cm, schwarz
> ...



Hallo,
Hab mal kurz bei mir geschaut.
TycoonCR 2001er Größe 48 2900g ohne Dämpfer, Eingelänker
TycoonCR 2002er Größe 48 2900g ohne Dämpfer, Viergelänker
TycoonCR 2003er Größe 48 2850g ohne Dämpfer, Viergelänger
TycoonCR 2005er Größe ab 2350g       ???        , Viergelänger
TycoonCR 2009er Größe ?? 2750g       ???         , Viergelänger
TycoonCR 2010er Größe ?? 2910g       ???         , Viergelänger


TundraFS 2001er Größe 48 2350g ohne Dämpfer
TundraFS 2002er Größe 48 2350g        "
TundraFS 2003er Größe 48 2200g        "
TundraFS 2005er Größe ?? 2300g       ???
TundraFS 2009er Größe ?? 2600g !!    ???
TundraFS 2010er Größe ?? 2900g !!    ???

Die zwei letzten Tundras haben ganz schön zugelegt
Die Rahmenmaterialien haben sich mit den Jahren auch geändert!

Steppy


----------



## gooni11 (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ich fahr nun auch ein Steppenwolf und hab ein Problem.....(ein KOPFproblem)

Es ist ein Tundra FS aus 2002-2003 ... er hat noch Gleitlager... war allerdings NEU und ungefahren als ich ihn bekam vor 2 Wochen! 
Ich find den Rahmen Optisch super und vom fahren her ist er auch jut.

AABER..... nun liest man von brechenden Hinterbauten

Nun hab ich grad bei Steppenwolf angerufen und die meinten ...
JA... wir hatten Probleme mit einer Fertigungscharge....
Aber mit welcher bzw ob mein Rahmen dazugehört konnte sie mir nicht sagen.
 Ersatzschwingen gibt es nicht mehr... Ersatzlager ja.

Und nu.... wisst IHR vielleicht welche Serie das war...?
Ich hab bisher immer nur von gebrochenen Tycoons gelesen...!

Und.... wo bekomme ich einen Erstazhinterbau her...!???
Hat jemand von den Steppenwolfspezies hier vielleicht so was rumliegen ??

MFG


----------



## kogafreund (8. Februar 2010)

Du zerbrichst Dir den Kopf über die Ersatzteilversorgung eines möglicherweise brechenden Hinterbaus, obwohl dieser aktuell noch intakt ist ?
Wieso ?
Wenn das Ding brechen sollte und es keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, wird man herstellerseitig bestimmt reagieren.
D.h. die werden Dir eben einen aktuellen Rahmen geben.
Ich kann Dir jedenfalls versichern, daß man bei Steppenwolf auf solche Reklamationen gut + seriös reagiert. Würde mich wundern, wenn das bei Dir anders wäre. 
Ansonsten: erstmal fahren !


----------



## gooni11 (8. Februar 2010)

> Du zerbrichst Dir den Kopf über die Ersatzteilversorgung eines möglicherweise brechenden Hinterbaus, obwohl dieser aktuell noch intakt ist ?
> *Wieso ?*
> Wenn das Ding brechen sollte und es keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, wird man herstellerseitig bestimmt reagieren.
> D.h. die werden Dir eben einen aktuellen Rahmen geben.
> ...


Wenn ich das wüsste ... ich sags ja ... Kopfproblem..


Aber alles in allem hast du schon recht... erstmal fahren und abwarten. Und sollte es so kommen darauf hoffen.!!


> Ich kann Dir jedenfalls versichern, daß man bei Steppenwolf auf solche Reklamationen gut + seriös reagiert. Würde mich wundern, wenn das bei Dir anders wäre.


----------



## 321Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

Hey, 
mach Dir mit dem Hinterbau nicht zuviele Sorgen. Wir haben 3 Tycoons im Fuhrpark, ist noch nie was gebrochen. Und wenn, Steppenwolf ist relativ entgegenkommend bei diesem bekannten Problem.
Andere Marken sind genauso mit brechenden Hinterbauten betroffen, immer an den Schweißnähten. Immer mal wieder draufschaun und dann beruhigt weiterfahren wenn nichts ist.

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 172058 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fahre seit 2004 Steppenwölfe - erst ein Tycoon, andem letztes Jahr im Juli, der Rahmen gebrochen ist -> u.zwar ging an der Bohrung des Flaschenhalters ein Riss um den halben Rahmen ! NICHTS am Hinterbau ! ...und kein Bikepark, nur Trails etc. Ermüdungserscheinungen ? nach über 12.000 km ? Keine Ahnung, war geschockt doch aufgepasst:
Habe innerhalb von 3 Wochen einen neuen Rahmen incl. Dämpfer (Taiga FS) kostenlos von Steppenwolf bekommen - suppi Teil !
Suppi Wolf-Schmiede kann ich nur sagen. ...werde wohl noch lange den einen oder anderen Wolf durch die Wälder jagen...
Gruß Mike
Ach: noch eine Frage an alle "Steppenwölfler". Wollte dem neuen Wolf noch eine neue Gabel spendieren. Frage eine Rock Shox Reba oder lieber eine Manitou R7 mit 100mm Federweg ?
Wer hat was im Taiga FS verbaut ? thanx


----------



## kyara (15. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte mal Euren Rat bzgl. eines Steppenwolf Tundra Race SL aus 2009...

Hier erstmal die Spezifikationen:
Chassis 
  Gabel  Fox F100 RL

Antrieb 
  Kurbeln  Shimano Deore XT 44-32-22Z 
  Schaltung h  Shimano Deore XT
  Schaltung v  Shimano Deore XT
  Kette  Shimano Deore XT 
  Cassette  Shimano Deore XT 11-34Z 
  Pedale  ATB Dual Side 

Laufräder 
DT Swiss X 1800
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 falt

Cockpit 
  Lenker  Amazing Toys Z - Rize
  Vorbau  Amazing Toys S - Light 
Sattel  Fizik Aliante Delta
  Stütze Amazing Toys S - Light
  Schalthebel  Shimano XT
  Bremssystem Magura Louise BAT 180/160mm

Daten 
  Rohrmaterial Alpha Ultralight, ca. 1390g
  Gewicht 9,5kg
  Rahmenhöhe 48 cm

Ich würde folgendes ändern:
Laufräder in DT Swiss XR 4.2 d
Reifen Nobby Nic
Lenker Amazing Toys L-Rize

Das Problem das ich habe ist, ich wiege bei 179 cm Körpergröße, schlanke 102 Kg...
Wenn ich also mit Klamotten, Getränken und Rucksack mit Trinkblase unterwegs bin, komme ich schon auf gute 110 Kg...
Da ich vor einem halben Jahr an beiden Knien eine OP wegen Knorpelschäden hatte, ist mein Gewicht ziemlich hoch gegangen weil ich 3 Monate nicht wirklich laufen konnte.
Da mein Arzt mir vom joggen abgeraten hat, bleibt mir also nur das biken übrig um wieder fit zu werden und Gewicht zu verlieren...

Leider ist mein altes Cube-MTB schon ziemlich fertig, deswegen sollte/muss jetzt ein neues her.

Denkt Ihr, dass das Bike meinem Gewicht stand hält!?! Würde schon relativ viel fahren. Bin vor meiner OP ca. 3000 Km im Jahr gefahren...
Aufgrund des Gewichtes halt auch der Laufradwechsel, da ja die X 1800 nur bis 90 Kg frei gegeben sind und das ist mir zu riskant.

Die 4.2 d sollen laut diversen Foren auch weich sein, keine Ahnung ob das klappt.

Aufgrund meines Wohnortes (Garmisch), fahre ich halt schon ziemlich viel im Alpenraum...

Preis wäre übrigens 1850 Euro (früher 2200).

Meint Ihr das lohnt? Habe halt mit Steppenwolf null Erfahrung aber es gefällt mir echt gut und hat auch ein geniales Fahrgefühl find ich...

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe!!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## 321Stefan (15. März 2010)

Hallo aus München

Also ich würde es Dir nicht mit gutem Gewissen verkaufen wollen.
Race heißt bei Steppenwolf immer Leichtbau auch am Rahmen.
Meine Frau hat ein Tycoon Race SL damit würde ich mit meinen 92 KG nicht gerne unterwegs sein. Ist alles dünner und filigraner am Hinterbau usw.
Ist halt sehr Gewichtsoptimiert. Bei meiner Frau mit ca. 50  KG kein Problem.

Überleg Dir ob es nicht besser ein so genanntes Allmountain Bike werden sollte. Für den Preis gibt es schon sehr vernünftige Bikes und Du mußt nicht noch Teile tauschen.

Aber das sollte Dir Dein Händler eigentlich alles erzählen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## kyara (15. März 2010)

Servus Stefan!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Vom Händler kam als Vorschlag nur das Austauschen der Laufräder. Alles andere sei kein Problem meinte er...

Aber du bestätigst jetzt ja meine Bedenken!

Hatte so das Gefühl, dass er den Restposten gerne los werden würde, da es ja für einen kleinen Händler schon ne Menge gebundenes Kapital ist...
Deswegen bin ich auch erstmal ohne Zusage raus und wollte im Netz nach Infos suchen!

Aber der Kauf hat sich damit erledigt...

Werde mich mal über "All Mountain" schlau machen, danke für den Tip!!!

Habe gerade durch Zufall bei Google auch noch einen Händler gefunden, der scheinbar auf Fahrer über 195 cm Körpergröße und/oder mehr als 100 Kg Körpergewicht spezialisiert ist. Ist ja vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative!?!?

Also, danke nochmal...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MarioLorber (21. März 2010)

So hier ist mein Steppenwolf Tundra

Specs:Steppenwolf alu triple butted  custom frame size L
  Fork: FOX F100RL
  Crankset: Deore XT  FC M770 
   Pedals: Shimano deore XT PD M770
  Cassette: SRAM PG 990
  Chain:  Shimano XTR
  Front der.: Shimano deore XT M 771
  Rear der.:  Shimano Deore XT Shadow M 772
  Shifters: Shimano Xt RapidFire Sl-  M760
  Handlebar:  Ritchey WCS Flat 580 mm
  Stem:  Ritchey WCS  4-Axix 44
  Headset:  CANE CREEK 110 
  Brakeset: Shimano Deore XT  BR M 775 , Shimano XT Splined RT79 160 mm rotors
  Wheels: Rims -  Syncros FLR DS 23
             Hubs- Shimano XTR M975 
              Spokes: DT Swiss competition
             Nipples DT Swiss red alu.
 STAN's tubeless kit
 Tires: Schwalbe Furious Fred Evolution UST
  Seat: Selle Italia SLR Kevlar XC
 Seatpost: Thompson Inline Elite
 Seatclamp : HOPE QR
 Jagwire Ripcord 
 HOPE Head doctor
 HOPE  Space doctor
 KCNC Red chainring bolts
 KCNC Red Jockey Pulleys
















Gruss aus Kroatien


----------



## bAd_taSte (22. März 2010)

Moin,

ich fahre ein schwarz-mattes Tycoon CR und meine Frau fährt ein gelbes Tundra FS, beide von 2007. Bin bisher zufrieden, nur musste ich als erstes bei mir den LRS austauschen, denn der war indiskutabel. Wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre, dann würde ich auch noch die Shimpanso-Teile auswechseln, weil mit denen ein Treten über holpriges Gelände aufgrund von Kettenspringerei nicht möglich ist.
Ansonsten find ich, dass das Tycoon CR ein richtig guter Straßenrenner ist, fürs Gelände ist es mir zu hibbelig, da nehm ich lieber mein SX oder mein Tribute. Bilder kommen demnächst noch, muss erstmal welche machen..

MfG


----------



## malisago (7. Mai 2010)

Bei mir im Album kann man den neuen Wolf sehn! Morgen steht die erste Testfahrt an!!!!
Grüße Steve


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2010)

kogafreund schrieb:


> Du zerbrichst Dir den Kopf über die Ersatzteilversorgung eines möglicherweise brechenden Hinterbaus, obwohl dieser aktuell noch intakt ist ?
> Wieso ?
> Wenn das Ding brechen sollte und es keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, wird man herstellerseitig bestimmt reagieren.
> D.h. die werden Dir eben einen aktuellen Rahmen geben.
> ...


So unberechtigt ist die Sorge ja auch nicht, mir wurde der Rahmen leider nicht ersetzt da ich Zweitbesitzer war.


----------



## Sandy UK (3. Oktober 2010)

Grüßle aus Bad Kreuznach,

fahre auch einen Wolf, sogar schon mein 2. Tycoon. Hatte mich dafür entschieden weil es gut getestet wurde und oft betont wurde das es quasi die Brücke zum Endurobereich schlägt.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit, hatte bisher nie Probleme damit.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wüsste ... ich sags ja ... Kopfproblem..
> 
> 
> Aber alles in allem hast du schon recht... erstmal fahren und abwarten. Und sollte es so kommen darauf hoffen.!!



Moin
Mein Rahmen ist gestern gebrochen... Hinterbau. Kettenstrebe auf der Kettenseite.
Nach einem halben Jahr Einsatz!!
Toll.
Na mal sehen was jetzt Steppenwolf dazu sagt.
Ich hoffe sie sind so Kulant wie alle sagen.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (18. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Mein Rahmen ist gestern gebrochen...
> Na mal sehen was jetzt Steppenwolf dazu sagt.
> mfg



Würde mich interesieren wie die Reklamation verlaufen ist?


----------



## Sturmkraehe (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich die Info nicht irgendwo überlesen habe.   Ich fahre ein Steppenwolf Timber. Nun möchte ich die Gabel ersetzen. Da sie 1. schwergängig wird und 2. an ihre Grenzen stößt. 

Ein Blick in meine Unterlagen hat leider nicht geholfen, auch bei Steppenwolf auf der Page finde ich die Info nicht. 

Welchen Schaftdurchmesser hat das Bike? Wenn ich schon ne neue Gabel bestelle, dann sollte die auch passen  

Das Baujahr ist 2007. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und nen schönen Abend.


----------



## enweh (2. November 2010)

Einfach den Durchmesser des Gabelschaftes messen ;]
..ich tippe aber auf 1 1/8


----------



## Sturmkraehe (2. November 2010)

Das ist klar - ich dachte nur, dass irgendjemand die Daten zufällig parat hat. Dann werde ich mich mal um eine  Schieblehre kümmern und demontieren. Der Winter naht ja eh  

Trotzdem danke


----------



## enweh (2. November 2010)

Wenn die Gabel so oder so raus muß.. ;]
Aber ich habe eben in 'nem anderen Forum gelesen, daß der besagte Steuersatz 1,1/8 hat.


----------



## Sturmkraehe (2. November 2010)

1,1/8

Klasse, danke.

Die Gabel muss raus ja - aber ich glaube ein paar Touren gehen noch. 

So richtig sauber arbeitet sie halt nicht mehr. Dann kann ich die Gabel im Winter wechseln lassen. Aktuell kann ich mich aber nach passendem Material umsehen.


----------



## Flo1 (17. November 2010)

Hi Zusammen 
werde 2011 auch zu den Steppenwolf Pedalieros gehören! 
Habe mir einen Tycoon Cr 150 Rahmen zugelegt. Für Tipps zum Aufbau bin ich immer offen

Hab noch ein paar Fragen zu dem Rahmen:
1. Die Dämpfereinbaulänge ist ja 200mm, wie ist der Hub 50 oder 56 mm?
2. Weiß jemand das Maß für die Dämpferbuchsen?
3. Hat der Hinterbau normale Schnellspannachse oder schon eine Steckachse?
4. Kann der Rahmen auch mit 140 mm Federweg gefahren werden bzw. ist der dafür freigegeben?

Danke euch!
Gruß Flo


----------



## Wanderradler (17. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe seit dem 28. Mai ein Steppenwolf Taiga FS und habe dies schon ganz schön "Misshandelt"; bin also so gut wie jeden 2 oder 3. Tag 50 Km bzw. über 120 km damit geradelt.

Dennoch ist noch nix ernsthaftes kaputt gegangen (außer einmal Kassettenwechsel), vermutlich, weil ich damit alle 3 Monate (oder 3,5) zum Händler eine Komplettdurchsicht mit Reparaturen mache.

Sonst bin ich ständig dabei Kilometer zu fressen


----------



## mightyEx (19. April 2011)

Dat 2009er Tycoon XR hält bislang (mal schauen wie lange). Dornröschen aka Tycoon CR Rahmen von 02 liegt hier noch mit angeknackstem Bein - ähh Kettenstrebe im Tiefschlaf. Falls noch einer eine passende Schwinge/Teilschwinge (Kettenstrebenbereich) hat, einfach mal ne PN schicken. Auch wenn das Teil schon in die Jahre gekommen ist, geb ich die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz auf. Nuja, ansonsten wird halt die Wand verziert  .







Edit: aktuelles Bild vom 2009er XR. Da habe ich gerade den An-Atomica Titanico Sattel montiert. Besonderheit ist u.a., dass dieser Kernledersattel wasserfest ist. Einer der bequemsten Sättel, die ich bislang gefahren bin. Tom Milton hat da ganze Arbeit geleistet - Chapeau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

diesen Rahmen wirst du auch nicht so schnell klein bekommen.

Den fahr ich jetzt schon seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren und dass sogar im Freeride Bereich. Der Rahmen ist einfach unkaputtbar. 


mfg. Julian


----------



## peter1937 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre ein Steppenwolf CA 99 mit XT. Nicht zerstörbar. Habe mir eine Luise Bat einbauen lassen. Jetzt ist das Teil noch geiler. Fahre nicht extrem, bin 74 wiege 87 kg. Macht irre Spaß. Grüße Peter


----------



## Deleted 172058 (27. Mai 2011)

peter1937 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Steppenwolf CA 99 mit XT. Nicht zerstörbar. Habe mir eine Luise Bat einbauen lassen. Jetzt ist das Teil noch geiler. Fahre nicht extrem, bin 74 wiege 87 kg. Macht irre Spaß. Grüße Peter


 
Mit 74 und noch noch am MTB´en ? 
Hut ab !


----------



## idworker (27. Mai 2011)

ich habe drei, mit dem Little Wolf sogar vier

Steppenwolf Tundra FS Team
Steppenwolf Timber mit Syntace
Steppenwolf Tycoon FR mit Sonderfarbe Blau/gelb
Steppenwolf Little Wolf (Sohnemann)

VG Uwe


----------



## Sokrates (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen weiteren kurzen Bericht zu einem Steppenwolf Tundra FS 100 zu dieser Liste anfügen, so das sich jeder seine eigene Statistik erstellen kann.

Kaufdatum: 03.2010
Rh.: 44cm,
Farbe: Matt-Schwarz ( gepulvert ).



sechs Monate nach Kauf erste Lackabplatzer, nach ca. zwei Wochen kam der Rahmen neu gepulvert zurück. Vorgehensweise bei Steppenwolf: mehrtägige Endlackung in Lauge ( Aussage: schonender als Strahlen ), dann neue Bepulverung. Info: Rahmen wird in Deutschland geschweißt, aber im Ausland gepulvert,
Anfang 2011 undichter Dämpfer RS, -> Reparatur innerhalb von zwei Wochen,
08.2011 Rahmenbruch an der Sattelstrebe links oberhalb der Schweißnaht der Scheibenbremsenaufnahme, rechtwinklig zum Rohr komplett durch. Anmerk.: Die zweite Lackierung läßt zu wünschen übrig und erreicht nicht die Haltbarkeit aus meinen Erfahrungen mit anderen Rahmen. Grund -> Gewichtsoptimierung?
Die Reklamation läuft noch und werde mich bei Neuigkeiten / Ausgang wieder melden.

Gruß


----------



## Happy-Dog (3. September 2011)

Hi,
Hier ein paar Fotos von der Euro Bike.

Steppenwolf CR 2012












Steppenwolf Taiga 29er 2012







Steppenwolf Taiga 2012






Steppenwolf Taiga FS 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 172058 (3. September 2011)

Jauh, tolle Bilder ...natürlich tolle Räder...
Hasde denn da einen Preis am 29 Taiga gesehen ???
...danke und tschöööh aus Nordhessen


----------



## Happy-Dog (3. September 2011)

Kleiner auszug von der Preisliste.

Steppenwolf CR 150 - Pro  2499,-  XT/SLX RS Revelation RL / RS Monarch RL,MT-4
                              Team  2899,-XT, Fox Talas RLC / Fox RP23, MT-4

Steppenwolf Taiga 120 - Comp 1599,- SLX, RS Recon/ RS Ario 
                                  Pro 1799 ,- XT/SLX, RS Recon/ RS Ario
                                  Race 2099,- XT, RS Reba,RS Recon/  RS Ario

Steppenwolf Taiga HT - Pro 1399,-  XT/SLX, RS Recon
                                Race1699,-  XT, RS Reba

Steppenwolf Taiga 29er - Comp 1249,-  SLX, RS Recon
                                   Pro 1449,-   XT, RS Recon
                                   Race 1699,- XT, RS Reba

Das Tundra ist bis auf das Tundra Carbon nicht mehr im Katalog.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 172058 (4. September 2011)

Danke Dir Happy Dog


----------



## Happy-Dog (4. September 2011)

Kein Thema 

Gruß


----------



## JulianK (6. September 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was ihr für Probleme mit euren Wölfen habt, aber ich habe mit dem Rahmen schon meine Recon krumm bekommen und auch schon den Dämpferbolzen, die Shimano naben hab ich nach einem Jahr geschreddert. Desweiteren habe ich schon alle Lager neu gemacht, da mich jedes kleinste Knacken stört und was auch bei dem, was ich mit dem Ding anstelle ganz normal ist.

Hab bei jeder Tour mindestens einen Durchschlag (>90 kg). Und der Bock hält.
Genauso dass ich nebenbei bei einem Steppenwolf Händler arbeite und wir auch noch nie einen kaputten Rahmen da hatten, seit dem ich dort arbeite. 

Oder macht ihr damit einen auf Samuel Hill? Dann würde ich schleunigst auf ein Tycoon DH wechseln. 


Das neue CR 150 ist mal richtig geil.... 

mfg. Julian


----------



## mightyEx (7. September 2011)

Na dann sei doch froh, dass alles soweit funzt. Ich hab ja auch ein XR und das hält bislang. Bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit. Extreme Dinge mache ich eigentlich nicht. Trotzdem hatte das 2002er CR nach 7 Jahren einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe und das 2001er CR, was ich davor hatte, hatte ne schiefe Schwinge (gemerkt hat's mein Händler bei der Wartung). Das 2001er wurde auf Garantie getauscht (Schwinge für das 2001er gab's damals nicht mehr). Beim 2002er war halt keine Garantie mehr drauf. Hab dann beim Neukauf des Rahmens nen guten Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## GGAT (7. September 2011)

Mein 2010er Tycoon hat auch schon den zweiten Rahmen, obwohl ich eher ein Bike-Streichler bin - da auch andere Marken mit solchen Problemen kämpfen ist das aber für mich kein "NoGo" sondern ein "ShitHappens" ------ der Händler hat's gemerkt ( ich Blindfuchs hätte die Risse nie gesehen bis es knaxx gemacht hätte ), die Abwicklung war völlig problemlos - 2 Wochen später hatte ich ein mit Detailliebe neu aufgebautes ( z.B. Scheuerschutz an den Zügen ), sauberes  neues Bike zu Hause.
Die 2012er Ausgabe ist auch hübsch und man hat mit dem 2010er nicht das Gefühl einen 10Jahre alten Oldie zu fahren, aber ich finde dass das 2010er Team vom P/L-Verhältnis her der beste Jahrgang ist 

Grüsse - GGAT


----------



## Sokrates (7. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie angekündigt hier ein paar ergänzende Worte zu meiner Reklamation des weiter oben beschrieben Rahmenbruchs ( Tuntra FS 100 ).

Es hat keine Woche gedauert, da hatte ich schon einen neuen Rahmen auf dem Tisch meines Händlers liegen. Einziger Unterschied ist die Lackierung. Alt = matt, Neu = glänzend. 

Ich hoffe einen unparteischen Beitrag geleistet zu haben.

Gruß Sokrates


----------



## nrvant (27. Oktober 2011)

This is my Steppenwolf:

Its a Taiga 48 cm, with Magura HS33 and Deore LX.
The frame is double buted and with 7005 aluminium.

Can anyone estimate the exact year of production and the weight of the frame?
From what I surfer on the Steppenwolf site I guess its from 2001 - 2003,
 and about 1550 - 1650grams.

And the weight from the Steppenwolf catalogs is for the smallest frame or the medium?

Thank you! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mightyEx (28. Oktober 2011)

Model year can be 2001 or 2002. The layout of both model years are very similar. Frame weight in catalogue is 48cm (medium). So 1650gr. is correct.
The bike seems in very good condition.

http://issuu.com/steppenwolf2010/docs/katalog_2001
http://issuu.com/steppenwolf2010/docs/katalog_2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrvant (28. Oktober 2011)

Thanks for the links.
It's a 2001 model. 
From the pictures in the catalog it apears that the 2002 model has an extra pice of material welded in the place where the toptube and the steering tube conect.

My frame doesent, so its 100% 2001.


----------



## mightyEx (28. Oktober 2011)

nrvant schrieb:


> Thanks for the links.
> It's a 2001 model.
> From the pictures in the catalog it apears that the 2002 model has an extra pice of material welded in the place where the toptube and the steering tube conect.
> 
> My frame doesent, so its 100% 2001.



Yes, I think you are right. Only the WSD (woman specific design) frame in 2002 doesn't have the gusset plate. But your frame is for sure not a WSD . So it should be a 2001 model .

Happy trails  .


----------



## Buschhacker (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

so habe jetzt auch mein 2tes Steppenwolf gekauft, nach dem ich mein Timber (2003) meinem Bruder vermacht habe (Deore LX), habe ich mir nun ein Taiga FS 120 Comp (2012) geholt.
Da ich bisher nix schlechtes mit Steppenwolf erlebt habe, und auch in der Taiga-Serie von keinen großen Problemen gehört habe, wurde es eben dieses Rad.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## GGAT (11. Dezember 2011)

Viel Spass damit  

Grüsslis

GGAT


----------



## Buschhacker (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Danke

Gruß
Flo


----------



## blackhelmet (5. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 2002er Tycoon SL zu verkaufen. Hat jemand interesse an dem Bike bzw. nen Tipp was ich dafür verlangen kann?  Mein 98er Tundra geb ich net her. Hab auch ein tolles 2011er Tundra.
 Gruß
RALF


Hab mein Tycoon SL in gute Hände abgegeben.


----------



## Typ-Zero (26. Februar 2012)

mein steppenwolf DH 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1052728


----------



## Fliegenfänger (26. Februar 2012)

Keine Lust ein weiteres 'was ist.... wert' Thema auf zu machen, daher hier. Hätte einen Tundra Rahmen abzugeben damit er auch endlich gefahren wird, 2 Bikes der gleichen Kategorie machen für mich keinen Sinn und das Rocky bleibt bei mir die Nr 1.

von 2004, 1390gramm, Zustand Top, ca. 200km gefahren vom Vorbesitzer. Dachte an min. 200euro falls Interesse






















ohne den Bees Steuerstatz


----------



## Sturmkraehe (4. März 2012)

Wer hat denn heute sein schönes Steppenwolf über die Strasse von Hösel nach Kettwig bewegt? Der Wald war doch so viel mehr fluffig. :-D Grüsse vom dreckigen Rudel aus dem Wald Landsberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netterisi (19. Juli 2012)

Was haltet ihr von dem Steppenwolf Timber in der Sport Variante ??
KÃ¶nnte es beim HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens fÃ¼r 500,- â¬ bekommen. 

Neu......

Gruss
netterisi


----------



## GGAT (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wie immer bei solchen Fragen kommt die Rückfrage: Was willst Du damit machen ? Wenn's um "mal sehen ob mir biken gefällt, Forstwege fahren u.ä. " geht .... dann find' ich's für den Preis erstmal nicht schlecht.
Die grosse Unbekannte ist für mich hierbei die Federgabel -
wenn ich's richtig sehe hat die eine Stahlfeder; besser ( und damit teurer ) wäre eine Gabel mit Luftfeder.
Die restlichen Komponenten sind für den Einstieg geeignet.

Gruss
GGAT


----------



## netterisi (20. Juli 2012)

In erster Linie Kondition aufbauen ,Spaß haben und erstmals in der Stadt ,Wald und Wiesen fahren.

Was in 2-3 Monaten ist ,ob ich dan häufiger auch mal ins Gelände fahre werde ich dan auch erst sehen.(Sicherlich)

Was zu mir ,als ich noch jünger war bin ich sehr viel Radgefahren.
 Benther Berg ,Maschsee ,Kiesteiche hier in Hannover und Umgebung.

Führerschein gemacht einige Jahre später Heiraten ,dann war es aus mit dem Radfahren und Sport treiben.

Vor 4-5 Monaten hab ich das Radfahren wieder entdeckt mein 17 Jahre altes Stevens MTB entstaubt saubergemacht Schaltung eingestellt und damit rumgefahren und siehe da 

Heute hab ich mein Stevens verkauft und lasse mir das Steppenwolf zum Geburtstag schenken. (ca. 14 Tage noch).

Die Rahmen sollen ja schon sehr gut sein .
Die Parts sind ja austauschbar.
Im laufe der Zeit werden die teile nach und nach getauscht.

Da sehe ich wenig Probleme und zudem bin ich (noch) kein Extrem Sportler.

gruss
netterisi


----------



## mightyEx (20. Juli 2012)

netterisi schrieb:


> Vor 4-5 Monaten hab ich das Radfahren wieder entdeckt mein 17 Jahre altes Stevens MTB entstaubt saubergemacht Schaltung eingestellt und damit rumgefahren und siehe da
> 
> Heute hab ich mein Stevens verkauft...



Das hätte ich mir zuvor sehr gut überlegt und hätte es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht verkauft. Ich hätte das eher als Stadtschlampe oder Zweitbike behalten, für den Fall, dass das Steppenwolf mal ausfällt (zumal wenn das Stevens noch problemlos läuft).


----------



## netterisi (20. Juli 2012)

Da hab ich ziemlich lange überlegt mightyEx ob ich es verkaufen soll oder nicht ,aber in diesen 4-5 Monaten war ich drauf und dran mir ein Bike selber zusammen zubauen,dabei habe ich ein Rahmen ersteigert und einige Bauteile dazu .Das Projekt "Zweitrad o.Stadtschlampe" ist in Arbeit im Laufe des Jahres baue ich mir nebenher ein Zweitrad.


----------



## netterisi (20. Juli 2012)

Achso GGAT,wie ich schon im vorherigen Post geschrieben habe ,
hab ich einige Teile ersteigert unter anderem auch eine RockShox Recon die ich mit den XT Schaltwerk und dem Umwerfer und den Triggern an den Steppenwolf anbringen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netterisi (7. August 2012)

Hab heute mein Timber abgeholt und erstmals einige Kilometer mit gemacht .......
der Wahnsinn an Fahrkomfort und Dynamik kein vergleich zum Stevens,so macht das Biken noch mehr Spass.
Klar ist es mit einem hochwertigerem Bike nicht zu vergleichen aber es ist schon sehr gut für meine Verhältnisse .


----------



## GGAT (7. August 2012)

... dann müssen wir unsere künftigen Exoten gut behandeln, denn Steppenwolf ist insolvent, wie auch hier in den News zu lesen


----------



## mightyEx (7. August 2012)

GGAT schrieb:


> ... dann müssen wir unsere künftigen Exoten gut behandeln, denn Steppenwolf ist insolvent, wie auch hier in den News zu lesen



Stimmt zwar, aber bislang geht das Geschäft und die Service-Abwicklung weiter. Selbst die Eurobike ist wohl gesichert.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.radmarkt.de/rm/content/home/news.php?id=6675


----------



## RMI (17. August 2012)

Ich z.B.  Tycoon CR 1998 neu aufgebaut.


----------



## Rotbike (18. August 2012)

Ich habe auch eins seit ca. 5 Jahre, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden - habe viele km und hm gefahren. 
Hier ist es brandneu, bei der ersten Tour zusehen, noch ohne Klickis.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=235921&stc=1&d=1345293445


----------



## daim (19. August 2012)

Habe auch noch zwei Steppenwolfs im Keller. Das Tao fahre ich in der Stadt, das Tundra FS nur noch im Winter. Das Tundra FS mit 11.2 kg war 2006 noch das Nonplusultra.


----------



## step-wolf (19. Januar 2013)

Fährt aktuell noch jemand Steppenwolf? Ich habe hier ein TIMBER von ca.2002, mit einer JETT, und das tolle ist: Außer Verschleißteilen (Bremsen, Reifen, Ritzel etc) habe ich seitdem nichts geändert. Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren Fully, und leider scheint Steppenwolf da ja nicht mehr ganz vorne dabei zu sein.  Aber immerhin noch nicht ganz pleite, die Seite und das "Workbook 2013" gibts noch.


----------



## GGAT (21. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre ein 2010er Tycoon CR150  - das ist wohl noch "aktuell" - gibt's auch im Modelljahr 2013.

Gruss
GGAT


----------



## henrik25 (22. August 2013)

ich fahre eins und ich brauche  ein schaltauge fürs 2010er tycoon cr hat einer von euch vllt noch eins rumliegen der es verkauft ?


----------



## GGAT (22. August 2013)

Hi,

wenn Du aus der Münchner Gegend kommst: ich weiss dass SuperCycles in Trudering noch eins hat ( ob die Jungs es auf die Schnelle finden steht auf einem anderen Blatt ).
Ansonsten halt direkt bei Steppenwolf anfragen - oder evtl. hilft www.schaltauge.de.

Gruss - GGAT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drduc (23. August 2013)

Hallo,
habe ein Steppenwolf Tundra FS von 2007. Mattschwarz. Individuell aufgebaut.
Mit Fox F100X Terra logic Gabel, Fox RP3 DÃ¤mpfer, komplette XTR Schaltung, Kurbel, etc.,
Tune Naben in blau mit DT Swiss 4.2 D Felgen und Nobby Nic Evo Bereifung, Tune SattelstÃ¼tze und Tune Schnellspannern fÃ¼r RÃ¤der und Sattel. Vorbau Syntace VRO System, Ergon Griffe.
Magura Marta Bremsen, Selle SMP Ledersattel, etc. 
RahmenhÃ¶he 48 cm.
Also alles vom Feinsten. Kosten gesamt ca. 5000,- â¬
Das Rad kommt gerade vom Service, Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer bei Toxoholics gewartet, Kasette, Kette und groÃes Kettenblatt neu, Tretlager neu.
MÃ¶chte das Rad gerne verkaufen, da ich auf 29er umsteigen mÃ¶chte.
Hat jemand Interesse das Rad fÃ¼r einen fairen Preis zu kaufen?
Gesamtfahrleistung ca. 6000 km.


----------



## Buschhacker (1. September 2013)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage, in den Jahren 2003 bis 2008 hörte man ja hier im Forum ab und zu mal, dass ein Tycoon Rahmen an der hinteren Strebe gebrochen ist, wie verhält es sich denn mit dem Taige FS Rahmen, bisher habe ich hier im Forum noch nix gefunden.
Ich selber fahre ein Taga FS 120 (2012).

Ist es nur glück, wurden die Rahmen überarbeitet oder oder oder


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Happy-Dog (1. September 2013)

Oben-Steppenwolf Tryton Carbon EN 170mm
Zwei Modellvarianten  EN 70 mit 3600â¬ und EN 80 4700â¬






Oben- Steppenwolf Alu Tryton EN 170mm
Da gibt es drei Modellvarianten EN 60 mit 2200â¬,EN 70 mit 2900â¬ und EN 80 4200â¬.






Oben-Steppenwolf AM Tycoon AM 150mm mit vier Modellen.
AM 50 1900â¬,AM 60 2200â¬,AM 70 3000â¬ und AM 80 4200â¬


----------



## step-wolf (1. September 2013)

um gottes willen, was hat die mifa dem logo angetan? ist das frisch von der eurobike?


----------



## schurwald-biker (1. September 2013)

... das sind ja komplett neue Rahmen - sehen irgendwie aus wie Specialized Stumpis.


----------



## Happy-Dog (1. September 2013)

@step-wolf 
Ja,gestern bei der Eurobike


----------



## Sateless (1. September 2013)

hmpf, mir waren die räder lieber, als die noch nach rocky-mountain statt speiseeis aussahen, das ist mal nicht mein geschmack, auch wenn das gut aussieht und sicher irgendwie auch gelungen ist.


----------



## mightyEx (1. September 2013)

Das Decal könnte man noch überarbeiten - sieht irgendwie seltsam aus, als sollte es versteckt werden . Passt jedenfalls so gar nicht recht. Über die Optik und Geometrie kann man streiten - mich reißt es nicht vom Hocker. Sieht so nach "Einheitsbrei" aus .


----------



## step-wolf (2. September 2013)

Optik und Geometrie sind meinem Empfinden nach sogar weder Specialized noch sonstwas, sondern eher Baumarkt. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buschhacker (3. September 2013)

Hallo,

finde die sehen jetzt nicht mal so schlecht aus, das Steppenwolf AM Tycoon würde mir schon gefallen, da ich mir aber ein Taiga FS 120 (2012) gekauft habe ist leider die Kasse leer 
Dennoch würde ich das Taiga nicht hergeben wollen 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Totoxl (7. September 2013)

Hat einer die Geometrie Daten? Welche Laufradgröße haben die Räder?


----------



## GGAT (7. September 2013)

Ist ja gut dass die sich zurückmelden - ich würd' mir aber keines der gezeigrten kaufen.
Für mich, auch bei anderen Herstellern, ein optisches noGo: die Dämpfer sperrig durch's ganze Rahmendreieck. Es mag' technische Gründe geben, aber ich persönlich finde dass es aussieht wie nachträglich d'rangebastelt ( und ob da wirklich ein Flaschenhalter noch hinpasst? ).
Laufradgrösse würd' mich auch interessieren - aber ich vermute Waggon 28 am 650B-Zug  :-(

GGAT


----------



## Happy-Dog (7. September 2013)

Ein paar Daten hab ich von den Steppenwolf Bikes. 
Das EN und AM ist mit 26 Zoll zu haben.

Geometrie vom EN,GrÃ¶Ãe M
Sattelrohr 460
Oberrohr 590
Steuerrohr 130
Kettenstrebe 435
Sitzrohrwinkel 74,5
Steuerrohrwinkel 65

Steppenwolf AM, GrÃ¶Ãe M
Sattelrohr 470
Oberrohr 598
Steuerrohr 130
Kettenstrebe 436
Sitzrohrwinkel 74
Steuerrohrwinkel 67

Steppenwolf Fully "Tyler TR 120" ist mit 29 Zoll zu haben.
Preise von 1700â¬ bis 4200â¬

Steppenwolf Tundra Carbon ist ebenfalls mit 29 Zoll zu haben.
Preise von 2000â¬ bis 4800â¬

Tundra Alu,29 Zoll und 27,5 Zoll
Preise 1050â¬ bis 1850â¬.

Taiga,Timber und Tayma sind auch im Programm.

Happy-Dog


----------



## Wutz63 (8. September 2013)

Taiga FS 120 Race mit neuen LRS


----------



## schurwald-biker (8. September 2013)

sieht schick aus das Bike  - und so gut geputzt. Ist das noch der Neuzustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (8. September 2013)

Ist nur gut gepflegt, hatte gestern erst den neuen Lrs montiert, habe dann den rest auch noch gesäubert


----------



## 1210fan (17. September 2013)

Wer fährt Steppenwolf? Na ich! Und begeistert bin ich seit dem ersten Meter unverändert!

Meine Kiste ist ein Tycoon CR 150 aus 2011 mit Rockshox-Fahrwerk. 

Ein paar Änderungen hab ich "durch", die Nobby Nic hielten nicht lange und wurden Continental Mountain King 2.4 Protection getauscht, die Werkspedale konnten ja nix und wurden nach einer kurzen SPD-Entgleisung gegen Reverse Escpae in weiß getauscht und nach Dauerproblemen mit dem Leichtbau-Flaschenhalterkram besann ich mich auf meine eigene Körperfülle und ließ die 30g Unterschied egal sein, montierte so'n Aludingens und bin seither glücklich...


----------



## Wutz63 (17. September 2013)

1210fan schrieb:


> Wer fährt Steppenwolf? Na ich! Und begeistert bin ich seit dem ersten Meter unverändert!
> 
> Meine Kiste ist ein Tycoon CR 150 aus 2011 mit Rockshox-Fahrwerk.
> 
> Ein paar Änderungen hab ich "durch", die Nobby Nic hielten nicht lange und wurden Continental Mountain King 2.4 Protection getauscht, die Werkspedale konnten ja nix und wurden nach einer kurzen SPD-Entgleisung gegen Reverse Escpae in weiß getauscht und nach Dauerproblemen mit dem Leichtbau-Flaschenhalterkram besann ich mich auf meine eigene Körperfülle und ließ die 30g Unterschied egal sein, montierte so'n Aludingens und bin seither glücklich...


 
Geiles Bike


----------



## Son_of_Thor (17. September 2013)

Aber wirklich, das gefällt sehr!!


----------



## 1210fan (17. September 2013)

Dankeschön! Tut mir leid, dass die Bilder nicht mehr aktuell sind. Irgendwie vergess ich zu oft die Knipse beim Biken (oder das Wetter ist so schlecht, dass schöne Hintergründe nicht zu finden sind), sodass die Neuerungen einfach noch nicht auf Bilder gebannt worden sind... 











Daher müssen die beiden Bilder zusätzlich reichen, direkt nach der Probefahrt mit den neuen Mountain-Kings und anschließender Pflege - man entschuldige mir daher die Sauerei im Hintergrund - kurz geknipst. 
Ich bin echt happy mit dem Bike! 
Im Frühjahr 2014 werde ich mir noch einen etwas breiteren Lenker montieren und evtl. einen kürzeren Vorbau, da bin ich noch nicht ganz durch (ich bin der Meinung, es wäre sinnvoll, mein Händler will mich mit Hand und Fuß vor abhalten... mal schauen, wer sich durchsetzt!).


----------



## Wutz63 (17. September 2013)

Habe an meinem auch etwas neues 
XT Bremse 203/180 mit I-Spec Shifter 

Lenker habe ich jetzt einen Sixpack 680mm mit 35mm Rize, Vorbau jetzt 50mm statt 60, auch von Sixpack

Reifen Tubeless Maxxis Lust in 2,35, sind aber nur minimal breiter als die Schwalbe Racing Ralph in 2,25


----------



## nrvant (27. September 2014)

Hello, 

I have 2001 Taiga Hardtail.
I am wondering about the holes in the picture below.
Are those for Rohloff hubs, for the support bolt ? for oem2 mounting? http://www.rohloff.de/en/technology/workshop/modular_parts_system/index.html







Also whats the thing below "Stepp"













Thank you!


----------



## Gordon#1 (23. Januar 2015)

Hier auch mal ein tatsächlich fahrendes Steppenwolf:



Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch =)

Ride on!


----------



## schurwald-biker (24. Januar 2015)

... gefällt. Die Fahrtechnik hätte ich auch gern, wird aber in meinem Alter nichts mehr.


----------



## Rabbii (24. Januar 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> (...) wird aber in meinem Alter nichts mehr.



Halte ich fürn Gerücht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (24. Januar 2015)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Halte ich fürn Gerücht


...42 Jahre - da ist man froh, überhaupt noch aufs Bike zu kommen


----------



## Gordon#1 (24. Januar 2015)

Mit 40 wird man doch erst g'scheid


----------



## Typ-Zero (30. Januar 2015)

mein steppenwolf tycoon DH


----------



## schurwald-biker (31. Januar 2015)

Mein 2008er Tycoon SL mit Winterausrüstung: Spikes vorne und hinten


----------



## hanz-hanz (31. Januar 2015)

Typ-Zero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355648
> 
> mein steppenwolf tycoon DH



Erzähl mal was dazu.


----------



## martibike (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem *Steppenwolf Tyler LTD (PRO) 29* gemacht?

Gruß Martibike


----------

